# IASCA,MECA, USAci DB Drag Finals Announcement



## Mic10is

MECA, USACi, IASCA and dBDRA Announce Joint Finals at Von Braun Center in Huntsville, AL on October 19-20, 2013

The car stereo competition formats of the dB Drag Racing Association (dBDRA), International Autosound Challenge Association (IASCA), United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) and Mobile Electronics Competition Association (MECA) are joining as partners to produce a joint finals event. The event will be held at the Von Braun Center in Huntsville, AL during the weekend of October 19-20, 2013. This event will include all competitors from SQ to SPL and will allow for the opportunity to compete in multiple formats all under one roof.

"IASCA Worldwide Inc. is very excited to be part of this event and working with all the organizations" said Moe Sabourin, Director of Operations for IASCA "The event is not about one specific organization; we're all coming together and coordinating this event as a whole, not as four separate orgs. This is a collaborative effort to continue to show the industry a unified effort for its benefit.”

According to Wayne Harris, President of the dB Drag Racing Association, “The dBDRA is a proud partner in this continuing endeavor. From our perspective, everyone will benefit. Co-location allows competitors to participate in multiple formats without incurring the additional traveling expenses associated with attending multiple events. Exhibitors benefit for many of these very same reasons. And the sound-off organizations benefit by sharing many of the costs associated with producing a Finals event. Best of all, bringing everyone together will create a “critical mass”, so to speak. Anytime you bring a large contingent of auto sound enthusiasts together, you are bound to have a good time. I can’t wait!”

"This event is a must see for anyone interested in fully customized cars and their car stereos. Extreme vehicles with walls of woofers and thousands of watts of power go head-to-head to see who really has the loudest car stereo system. This show is professionally orchestrated with live internet broadcast, video displays, light towers, and vendor booths." Harris continued to say.

In addition to the SPL competition, the Sound Quality event will be enhanced at the event this year. “Come and listen to show cars with sound systems so clear, you'd swear you were at the concert! Demo vehicles and competition will be on display in the hall, for the car stereo expo,” adds Steve Stern of MECA.

“For years the 12-volt industry has been clamoring for a joint event to celebrate all that is 12-volt electronics. After many years of separate events by multiple organizations, I am proud that USACi is able to continue with the industry’s unified finals event. I have the highest hopes that this collaboration will lead to further cooperation and eventually a kind of unification of the organizations for the benefit of the industry as a whole.” according to Ralph Randall, USACi president.

For more information on exhibiting or sponsorships at the event, please contact one of the organization representatives or the show coordinator.

Show Coordinator - Celise Harris – 512-377-1055

dBDRA - Celise Harris – 512-377-1055
USACi – Ralph Randall – 479-750-0505
IASCA – Moe Sabourin – 386-322-1551
MECA – Steve Stern – 615-851-7428

Press Release - 2013 Joint Finals Announcement


----------



## pocket5s

Mic10is said:


> In addition to the SPL competition, the Sound Quality event will be enhanced at the event this year. “Come and listen to show cars with sound systems so clear, you'd swear you were at the concert! Demo vehicles and competition will be on display in the hall, for the car stereo expo,” adds Steve Stern of MECA.


Let's hope they keep the noise floor down so people can actually demo these vehicles. Indy was quite frustrating...

I look forward to being there though :thumbsup:


----------



## Micksh

pocket5s said:


> Let's hope they keep the noise floor down so people can actually demo these vehicles. Indy was quite frustrating...
> 
> I look forward to being there though :thumbsup:


From what they were saying, they may try to get a separate building for SQ if needed space-wise. This building is bigger than Indy though, Indy was 60,000 sq ft or so, this one is 80,000+. I agree though with Indy, I wanted to get some demos but it was just impossible to hear. I wanted to sit in the Nascar but it was right next to the lanes....


----------



## pocket5s

Micksh said:


> From what they were saying, they may try to get a separate building for SQ if needed space-wise. This building is bigger than Indy though, Indy was 60,000 sq ft or so, this one is 80,000+. I agree though with Indy, I wanted to get some demos but it was just impossible to hear. I wanted to sit in the Nascar but it was right next to the lanes....


I asked Moe already, it's one building.


----------



## SouthSyde

Wow!! I am loving the location! Time to earn some pionts!


----------



## ErinH

That REALLY sucks for me. Finals is practically in my back yard this year - only 30 minutes away - and I can't make it because I've already planned vacation smack during that period. And rescheduling vacation isnt an option right now; we have another family going with us who have already planned and booked as well. Awesome. I may very well not even compete this year if I can't make Finals. This really, really sucks. Maybe I can somehow pull this off. I'm not holding my breath, though.   

The VBCC is a really nice area, guys. The whole downtown Huntsville area is very safe and there's plenty of places to stay. There's a Holiday Inn and an Embassy right next door. I'm talking less than 5 minutes' walking distance.


----------



## tijuana_no

At Indy we had special time to do the judging and to demos , but I know it was hard to let everyone know (the public ) of the schedule and changes .
I know I should be there and Mic. more likely will also .We could try to make an info treath here for people in this site and keep every one informed and make it easier.
Also is something to bring up to the Orgs. specially if there is a lot of interest of "foot traffic" that is something we hoping for.
I will let Ralph know of that problem at Indy . and I am sure he and Moe be happy to help out somehow.


----------



## cruzinbill

pocket5s said:


> Let's hope they keep the noise floor down so people can actually demo these vehicles. Indy was quite frustrating...
> 
> I look forward to being there though :thumbsup:


The other location would have been each in a different building for sure..... but this is still better than being in florida.


----------



## beef316

Sweet. This is good news.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s

tijuana_no said:


> At Indy we had special time to do the judging and to demos , but I know it was hard to let everyone know (the public ) of the schedule and changes .
> I know I should be there and Mic. more likely will also .We could try to make an info treath here for people in this site and keep every one informed and make it easier.
> Also is something to bring up to the Orgs. specially if there is a lot of interest of "foot traffic" that is something we hoping for.
> I will let Ralph know of that problem at Indy . and I am sure he and Moe be happy to help out somehow.


The quiet during judging was great, however the ret of the time it was so loud you could barely have a conversation without raising your voice. It wasn't the spl comp itself, as that was no big deal, it was everyone else trying to bring down the roof for hours on end that made it horrible. It was loud enough that install judging largely happened outside, so that should tell you something. 

As for demoing, well if you are lucky enough whatever song you were listening to had a close enough bass line to what was going on around you that you didn't notice, but that wasn't often 

I brought it up to Moe again, and he said maybe we could go outside for demos. Seriously, who is going to want to drive their cars in and out of the building every time someone wants to listen to it?


----------



## Micksh

I admit, I was there demoing my buddy's van with nine JL 18w6 and 3 U.S. Amps VLX-400, but I was respectful enough to only demo for a couple minutes every hour or two. There were guys that didn't ever turn their vehicles off, like the DB Drive demo truck and the van with all the Kicker stuff in one of the dealer booths...


----------



## pocket5s

There was one minivan/SUV that I think was kicker powered that had suicide doors and covered completely in bed lining. Even he only demoed once in a while, and while he always played the same song, at least you could hear the lyrics 

He was so loud that he made a phone bounce on top of Buwalda's G35 which was a good 15-20 feet away. I don't think he ever played more than a minute at a time. 

Maybe there could be designated demoing/testing times. Even if it was say the first X minutes of ever hour or something. Heck even 30 on, 30 off would be better than nothing. 

I don't dislike the spl vehicles (mine will hopefully be capable of 150db), but hours and hours of it constantly really wears on you.


----------



## tijuana_no

I agree is tough and tie tiring , but SPL has become the main venue over SQ and we need to bring to were there is more consideration for for the SQ competitors and spectators .
The best way to do it by showing our support .
I have talk to Ralph and he mention that they (Ralph,Moe, and Steve ) are working on this things .Hopefully they take advantage of the extra time to have a great finals for everyone .But, I am happy that a big step was taken in joint finals .
LET'S GIVE THEM SUPPORT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AccordUno

Damn time to play the Lotto.. Cuz, we might all get lucky,..


----------



## robert_wrath

bikinpunk said:


> *That REALLY sucks for me. Finals is practically in my back yard this year - only 30 minutes away - and I can't make it because I've already planned vacation smack during that period. And rescheduling vacation isnt an option right now; we have another family going with us who have already planned and booked as well. Awesome. I may very well not even compete this year if I can't make Finals. This really, really sucks. Maybe I can somehow pull this off. *I'm not holding my breath, though.


That SUX a Package. The year it's hosted minutes away & all the work Steve Cooke assisted down the drain. I truly hope there's a solution to this date.


----------



## decibelle

Aw shucks, now I don't have an excuse to not spend $200 on attending this year...


----------



## robert_wrath

Ally, did you make any significant mods to your ride for this year?


----------



## decibelle

No, and I have no plans to. Save for a few touch ups and a couple of minor things perhaps, but as far as major construction, I'm done.

I know, I know, that's what they all say... so I guess I'm done, until I come up with something else.


----------



## ErinH

millerlyte said:


> No, and I have no plans to. Save for a few touch ups and a couple of minor things perhaps, but as far as major construction, I'm done.
> 
> I know, I know, that's what they all say... so I guess I'm done, until I come up with something else.


I said the exact same thing after Finals and I've changed out everything but the amps (subs are next, but still the same right now). Ugh.

BUT, BUT, BUT.... I swear, this is it for me. No more gear swapping. Just tune and enjoy. I'm serious _this _time.


----------



## decibelle

Well Erin, of the two of us, I'm the only one who's kept my word 


And really, I didn't promise anything. I chose my words carefully - I have no *plans* to, and that's only valid until I make some.


----------



## ErinH

congrats on your strong will.


----------



## Genxx

This is a great announcement IMO. Finally the powers that be are starting to understand what the competitors have realized for years.

Now all the competitors need to support this 100% and the orgs. need to pull out all the stops in support. 

IMO if they can make this hugely successful this will be the future of how things will have to work.


----------



## MacLeod

HELL YEAH to a unified finals! This is going to be awesome. This is very good news to me and for our sport/hobby. Perfect timing for me as I finally get a car I love again and one I can enjoy building with after 2 long and painful years in that Edge. Definitely looking forward to this season! :thumbup:

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

semantics but I wouldnt call this a Unified Finals. Its a Co-located Finals. or Multi-Body Finals.
Unified would imply that its all organizations and the rules etc are being merged into one set of rules.

while I do think the idea of a True unified Champion will happen--and the logistics are being looked at, this is just a very good start working toward that goal.

More details will come after SBN

but more than likely there will be some sort of points sharing amongst the orgs.


----------



## MacLeod

Mic10is said:


> semantics but I wouldnt call this a Unified Finals. Its a Co-located Finals. or Multi-Body Finals.
> Unified would imply that its all organizations and the rules etc are being merged into one set of rules.
> 
> while I do think the idea of a True unified Champion will happen--and the logistics are being looked at, this is just a very good start working toward that goal.
> 
> More details will come after SBN
> 
> but more than likely there will be some sort of points sharing amongst the orgs.


True. It's a not technical a "unified" finals other than they all agreed on the same location. Still, it's a huge step forward so I'll gladly take it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## pocket5s

Mic is correct, more of a combined finals, but that is ok too and a first step towards any potential future unified champ. Ill be there as fodder for for IASCA Pro and MECA Extreme 


Oh, btw, the press release doesn't mention that power drops are $75, so add that in your budget so you don't get surprised when you show up.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> That REALLY sucks for me. Finals is practically in my back yard this year - only 30 minutes away - and I can't make it because I've already planned vacation smack during that period. And rescheduling vacation isnt an option right now; we have another family going with us who have already planned and booked as well. Awesome. I may very well not even compete this year if I can't make Finals. This really, really sucks. Maybe I can somehow pull this off. I'm not holding my breath, though.
> 
> The VBCC is a really nice area, guys. The whole downtown Huntsville area is very safe and there's plenty of places to stay. There's a Holiday Inn and an Embassy right next door. I'm talking less than 5 minutes' walking distance.


That really sucks man. I am sorry to hear that. I really wanted to hear your car and possibly sleep in your garage, lol.


----------



## KP

Nice to have Finals 6 miles from the house.  This is a nice area. The VBCC will charge admission I am sure. They do for the hunting, boat, RV, home remodeling type shows they have there. Should be plenty of room.


----------



## pocket5s

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Nice to have Finals 6 miles from the house.  This is a nice area. The VBCC will charge admission I am sure. They do for the hunting, boat, RV, home remodeling type shows they have there. Should be plenty of room.


Getting spectators is hard enough. Charge them and they surely won't come :worried:


----------



## bigbubba

pocket5s said:


> Oh, btw, the press release doesn't mention that *power drops are $75*, so add that in your budget so you don't get surprised when you show up.


Seriously?


----------



## pocket5s

bigbubba said:


> Seriously?


Yep. If you want wifi access that's $50


----------



## Mic10is

pocket5s said:


> Yep. If you want wifi access that's $50


These prices are set by the facility. It has zero to do w any of the organizations. I know in years past people would split power drops. Whether or not anyone says its "allowed" is a different story. Usually 2-4 guys would just get a splitter or surge protector strip and all run their own cords from that.


----------



## pocket5s

I should have been specific in that it isn't the orgs charging that.


----------



## robert_wrath

How many peeps runnin Zapco up in this event(s)?


----------



## goodstuff

robert_wrath said:


> How many peeps runnin Zapco up in this event(s)?


I might have a dsp8 by October. 
Still struggling with how I am going to break up the 17 hours of driving. 
Also noticed that it is a 2 day event not just one. 
That throws another wrench in the gears.


----------



## Matt R

AccordUno said:


> Damn time to play the Lotto.. Cuz, we might all get lucky,..


Yeah, no ****!!!!


----------



## pocket5s

Indy was 2 days as well. I imagine sq judging could be done in one day, but they judged sq for about half the day (1pm as i recall) then let the spl guys go apeshit  Sunday judging happened until 10am or so.

what was nice though was iasca judging had time slots, so you knew exactly when you got judged. Of course that might be hard with meca's 3 judge format, but it was nice. I don't know if usac did the same or not.


----------



## MacLeod

pocket5s said:


> I should have been specific in that it isn't the orgs charging that.


Yeah but doesn't matter. $160 for finals plus $75 for power plus the usual few C notes for room and food for 2 days and you're talking about $500 for the weekend. I know $75 doesn't sound like much but to us broke ass competitors that do this on a shoestring budget, it's a big chunk. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

pocket5s said:


> Indy was 2 days as well. I imagine sq judging could be done in one day, but they judged sq for about half the day (1pm as i recall) then let the spl guys go apeshit  Sunday judging happened until 10am or so.
> 
> what was nice though was iasca judging had time slots, so you knew exactly when you got judged. Of course that might be hard with meca's 3 judge format, but it was nice. I don't know if usac did the same or not.


That would be great to have a time slot. No wondering if the contest is over, chasing judges to make sure you get judged, etc.


----------



## pocket5s

goodstuff said:


> That would be great to have a time slot. No wondering if the contest is over, chasing judges to make sure you get judged, etc.


I was really nice. I think it was a +/- 10 minute window that they wanted you by the car, but Mic might remember the specifics. For the most part you got to pick your slot when your registration was paid for. I think the only ones with priority were previous champions or something like that who got preferred time slots.


----------



## MacLeod

I like the time slot idea too. It could still work with 3 judges. They all 3 are at their "judging area", we bring 3 cars up and all 3 cars get judged by all 3 judges. Or something like that. However they do it I think it would make for a much more organized finals and without judges having to wander around looking for competitors, this could speed up the judging process by quite a bit. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## robert_wrath

goodstuff said:


> I might have a dsp8 by October.
> Still struggling with how I am going to break up the 17 hours of driving.
> Also noticed that it is a 2 day event not just one.
> That throws another wrench in the gears.


Which state in the NorthEast do you reside?


----------



## robert_wrath

Matt R said:


> Yeah, no ****!!!!


Matt, any new surprises from you this year?


----------



## Mic10is

IASCA finals in Indy had time slots. It was 1st come 1st serve to reserve. 30min time slots. Most cars on average take 20minutes to judge especially for IASCA bc it is very thorough with separate tracks for categories, not one track for multiple aspects.

8am to 1pm was quiet time for SQ judging. No booming, no demos, no spl competition. anyone that was caught booming or demo was auto DQ'd, no refund. just done, go home.
we had ZERO issues with the spl side. in fact they were highly respectful of the quiet time.
after 1pm, which actually the SPl judges even started late to give the SQ guys some extra time, all hell broke loose and that place got loud....eventually it wore on you--but for those who have never been to a big event like this--what I consider a true Finals...its fun.

The "problem" as robert alluded to, was SQ still had to do install and we couldnt hear ourselves talk, so we moved the SQ guys outside to do install.
also the Gates didnt open until 1030 or 11am. 
so I know some people showed up and the place was dead.
there appeared to be no activity before 1pm bc it was quiet time.

after that, all the SQ cars were gone...or at least outside.

I am sure they will work to resolve that this year.

technically it could be possible for MECA to do Time slot judging. It would take some coordination with IASCA and USACi.
but if they listed days and times classes would be judged.
Like say between 8 and 10am Stock class will be judged. everyone for Stock registers for time slots.
then 1030to 1230 Street etc...

the major issue will be running into SPL time. 

everyone who has been to MECA Finals knows how late judging runs. It takes alot of time for 3 judges to run through every car in a class. you're talking an average of 45 to 60minutes per car for 3 judges.

It will be interesting to see how it gets done.

I am told there will also be some incentives for competitors with the most points etc...possibly reduced entry fee or 1st choice of judging time etc...nothing confirmed yet

alot of info will come out after SBN


----------



## pocket5s

With meca involved that will double to almost triple the number of sq cars over indy. Presumably the location will bring more usaci sq cars as well. Should be interesting planning 

I've only been to one meca 3x event, but if each judge starts on a different car from the start it shouldn't matter how long a given car is judged total. Unless it is some requirement to complete a given class before moving to the next and judges are waiting on each other to finish. At the event I was at, the first two judges were within 10 minutes but the third was an hour behind.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

I don't want to rain on the parade about finals, but we all do realize that Alabama is playing an SEC home game against Arkansas and Tennessee is playing an SEC home game as well? That means very little foot traffic on Saturday afternoon. The last time there was a finals in a city where there was a huge college football following was IASCA finals in Oklahoma City. That particular weekend was when Oklahoma played Nebraska and finals was almost a ghost town. 

I have talked to a number of competitors who have these same concerns. We will be there to compete, but as far as looking for a huge gate turn out, we have doubts. This is a great idea and I for one am glad to see it happen. I just hope the powers that be have really thought this one through. SEC Football is LIFE in Alabama and not many people will miss that game or miss Auburn playing Texas A&M on TV that day. 

Just thinking out loud here. 

Nick Wingate


----------



## pocket5s

if I remember right, Indy didn't exactly have people lined up to get in, so I don't imagine they are expecting a whole lot of spectator turn out anyway. Just a guess though.


----------



## Mic10is

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I don't want to rain on the parade about finals, but we all do realize that Alabama is playing an SEC home game against Arkansas and Tennessee is playing an SEC home game as well? That means very little foot traffic on Saturday afternoon. The last time there was a finals in a city where there was a huge college football following was IASCA finals in Oklahoma City. That particular weekend was when Oklahoma played Nebraska and finals was almost a ghost town.
> 
> I have talked to a number of competitors who have these same concerns. We will be there to compete, but as far as looking for a huge gate turn out, we have doubts. This is a great idea and I for one am glad to see it happen. I just hope the powers that be have really thought this one through. SEC Football is LIFE in Alabama and not many people will miss that game or miss Auburn playing Texas A&M on TV that day.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> Nick Wingate


happens just about every year at MECA finals in Nashville as well....I have no idea how much that affects spectator traffic, but it could.


----------



## pocket5s

how much traffic does MECA usually get at finals?


----------



## MacLeod

Spectator traffic isn't usually something we're concerned with because we usually don't have any. Unless they're held along with a car show like Carl Casper, we're not gonna get much traffic. Car audio just ain't a spectator sport. SQ definitely is not and while SPL is a lot more spectator friendly, I don't think there will ever be people lined up to watch it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## SoundJunkie

robert_wrath said:


> How many peeps runnin Zapco up in this event(s)?


If I go, which I probably will, I will have my three Zapco C2K's in the truck. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mic10is

pocket5s said:


> how much traffic does MECA usually get at finals?


on purpose or people who wandered into on accident the building looking for the gun show?


----------



## pocket5s

sq isn't so much spectator, but participant, as in listening. When I went to several finals back in the early 90's I went to listen to cars. They also tend to be more showy with their installs. At indy the wife and I took a walk around the spl cars. I think only one was worth taking a picture of. Most look like death traps to be honest.

dbdrag I think did a lot to make spl more side-line spectator friendly. Then I guess hair tricks are the cool demo thing to do.


----------



## pocket5s

Mic10is said:


> on purpose or people who wandered into on accident the building looking for the gun show?


lol, hey whatever it takes to get them in huh?


----------



## goodstuff

They released the 2013 SQC rules. 
Just waiting on the point amounts for finals.
Why does Iasca never update their website? 
They announce finals on facebook and nowhere else? 
Is this part of why they are not growing as an organization?
It's like a treasure hunt just trying to figure out dates and info to become a competitor.


----------



## pocket5s

goodstuff said:


> They released the 2013 SQC rules.
> Just waiting on the point amounts for finals.
> Why does Iasca never update their website?
> They announce finals on facebook and nowhere else?
> Is this part of why they are not growing as an organization?
> It's like a treasure hunt just trying to figure out dates and info to become a competitor.


where do you see the 2013 sqc rules? I can't find them.

Their current website is, well, not well. A new one has been in the works for a while (I have a small part in it) but things have been so busy for the main guy working on it, so between that and Moe being really busy, it hasn't been launched yet. I can tell you that it looks better and is far simpler  I think really the only things really waiting on it approval from the boss and some content stuff that has to come from iasca as well.

FB seems to be their main point of communication. While I don't like as it is hard to find older info, it is actually better than some others. There does tend to be more noise though.


----------



## goodstuff

pocket5s said:


> where do you see the 2013 sqc rules? I can't find them.
> 
> Their current website is, well, not well. A new one has been in the works for a while (I have a small part in it) but things have been so busy for the main guy working on it, so between that and Moe being really busy, it hasn't been launched yet. I can tell you that it looks better and is far simpler  I think really the only things really waiting on it approval from the boss and some content stuff that has to come from iasca as well.
> 
> FB seems to be their main point of communication. While I don't like as it is hard to find older info, it is actually better than some others. There does tend to be more noise though.


I got them from Shelly. I can send you the link in a sec. Thanks for linking me to the "other" iasca page that I never would have found....see what I am saying... treasure hunt.

edit: send me your email via pm it's an attachment.


----------



## pocket5s

Turns out the rules haven't changed from 2012, but a new CD is in the works still. Thank goodness, the old was a bit dull.


----------



## goodstuff

pocket5s said:


> Turns out the rules haven't changed from 2012, but a new CD is in the works still. Thank goodness, the old was a bit dull.


 I thought I noticed a few changes from last year. Hold on.


----------



## pocket5s

talking iasca or meca? Kim replied on FB and said nothing changed. I know there were changes in effect but I guess they got put on the back burner.


----------



## goodstuff

pocket5s said:


> talking iasca or meca? Kim replied on FB and said nothing changed. I know there were changes in effect but I guess they got put on the back burner.


Iasca. One thing I thought had changed was the seat rails in pro-am, but I went and checked and it was the same as last year.


----------



## pocket5s

Denise put up both IASCA scq and iqc up on facebook if anyone needs them:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415393048525882/files/


----------



## ErinH

Good news for me. I shifted my Disney vacation up a couple weeks... Looks like I'm going to be at Finals after all.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Good news for me. I shifted my Disney vacation up a couple weeks... Looks like I'm going to be at Finals after all.


epper: Woot Erin!

What class/org will you be in?


----------



## pocket5s

that's good news indeed! Are you going to do iasca as well?


----------



## ErinH

I think Steve (Cook) mentioned trying to host one so I will if u can. Otherwise, it really just depends on how close the shows are. It's be great if there could be some dual MECA/IASCA shows this season for that reason.


----------



## pocket5s

It would be nice if Steve's show has a good turnout for iasca. They really need shows in the south. it should be an easy cross over class-wise for meca cars. I'll be in both this year myself.


----------



## Micksh

pocket5s said:


> sq isn't so much spectator, but participant, as in listening. When I went to several finals back in the early 90's I went to listen to cars. They also tend to be more showy with their installs. At indy the wife and I took a walk around the spl cars. I think only one was worth taking a picture of. Most look like death traps to be honest.
> 
> dbdrag I think did a lot to make spl more side-line spectator friendly. Then I guess hair tricks are the cool demo thing to do.


I sure agree with you there... You are probably talking about my buddy's van we built as one of the only ones worth taking pictures of... It's one of the few finished ones out there... Lol.


----------



## pocket5s

There was one that was full of shag carpet and other, uh, "pimpy" items  It was amusing if nothing else...

I surely don't expect everyone to have a show car worthy install, but come on, zip ties and speaker box carpet are _not_ that expensive, ya know?


----------



## Micksh

pocket5s said:


> There was one that was full of shag carpet and other, uh, "pimpy" items  It was amusing if nothing else...
> 
> I surely don't expect everyone to have a show car worthy install, but come on, zip ties and speaker box carpet are _not_ that expensive, ya know?


That was probably "Barney"... The van with purple fuzz everywhere. Lol. My buddy's was the Astro with three VLX-400's and nine JL 18w6's...


----------



## SPLEclipse

I'll be there. It's my first show _ever_, so hopefully I can meet some of you guys and hear a few cars! Although I don't live there anymore, Huntsville is my hometown, so if anyone needs anything I can help out.


----------



## pocket5s

Micksh said:


> That was probably "Barney"... The van with purple fuzz everywhere. Lol. My buddy's was the Astro with three VLX-400's and nine JL 18w6's...


I remember that one 




SPLEclipse said:


> I'll be there. It's my first show _ever_, so hopefully I can meet some of you guys and hear a few cars! Although I don't live there anymore, Huntsville is my hometown, so if anyone needs anything I can help out.


It'll be an experience for sure. As for listening to others cars, don't be hesitant to ask. Just about everyone is willing to let someone listen. Usually the only time they may ask you to wait is if they are getting judged soon, haven't been judged yet or waiting for batteries to charge up.

And if you don't know the owner or where they are I would ask another competitor. Almost everybody knows at least one person who knows the owner so it shouldn't be hard to find them, especially since so many are on teams.


----------



## SPLEclipse

pocket5s said:


> I remember that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be an experience for sure. As for listening to others cars, don't be hesitant to ask. Just about everyone is willing to let someone listen. Usually the only time they may ask you to wait is if they are getting judged soon, haven't been judged yet or waiting for batteries to charge up.
> 
> And if you don't know the owner or where they are I would ask another competitor. Almost everybody knows at least one person who knows the owner so it shouldn't be hard to find them, especially since so many are on teams.



I appreciate it. I'm better known on CACO so I don't know a lot of the regulars on this forum, but I'd still like to meet up with some of you and get schooled on the SQ side of things.


----------



## thehatedguy

Fixed.



pocket5s said:


> Turns out the rules haven't changed from 2012, but a new CD is in the works still. Thank goodness, the old one has sucked balls since it was released.


----------



## SouthSyde

Does anyone know of some sort of points sharing for the 3 orgs? Be kinda hard to get points for all 3 orgs...

Thanks!


----------



## pocket5s

hasn't been announced yet. Supposedly working on it now.


----------



## SouthSyde

pocket5s said:


> hasn't been announced yet. Supposedly working on it now.


thanks!


----------



## goodstuff

BUMP. Booked my room.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

tijuana_no said:


> At Indy we had special time to do the judging and to demos , but I know it was hard to let everyone know (the public ) of the schedule and changes .
> I know I should be there and Mic. more likely will also .We could try to make an info treath here for people in this site and keep every one informed and make it easier.
> Also is something to bring up to the Orgs. specially if there is a lot of interest of "foot traffic" that is something we hoping for.
> I will let Ralph know of that problem at Indy . and I am sure he and Moe be happy to help out somehow.


Hi Ruperto I'll be in the finals and I would also be given a space wing sound quality people where we are not noise so that we can qualify the judges. because if there is too much noise we can not show the cars wing people attending the event

Because last year in Indy had that problem we had to qualify out of the convention center d alos sound quality competitors

Greetings yuor good friend from 
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## BowDown

"I will find you there."


----------



## req

sounds like a really fun show. it will be interesting to see what actually happens.

glad you could make it sir - its very cool you were able to move the vacation


----------



## Thumper26

With everyone there, it would be cool to do some kind of a unified format, similar to Elise's top 30 rounds. No set music, judges choice, run what you brung type thing.


----------



## basher8621

Maybe do a money round at finals?


----------



## goodstuff

Question. Finals is two days. Is it first day judging, second day awards? How does it go?


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Question. Finals is two days. Is it first day judging, second day awards? How does it go?


I think it depends on the format. I believe IASCA SQC will be judged in one day, then the next day is a 3x event? Not exactly sure though...


----------



## chefhow

MECA is a 2 day event since its 3 judges in each car.
Day 1 is usually Stock, Street and Mod Street, maybe Modified
Day 2 is ModEx, Extreme and Master with awards following


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> MECA is a 2 day event since its 3 judges in each car.
> Day 1 is usually Stock, Street and Mod Street, maybe Modified
> Day 2 is ModEx, Extreme and Master with awards following


Thanks Chef. I should have mentioned I am only doing Iasca.


----------



## pocket5s

Last year iasca was 2 days as well. more 1.5 days. even so awards were still late afternoon.


----------



## Mic10is

From what I know--Finals will use SQ quiet time again for judging. So all SQ judging will be done Saturday AM, Sunday AM. from like 800-12 or 800-1pm.
This worked out really well last year for Finals.

after 1pm...things will start to get LOUD


----------



## ErinH

^ I asked Steve about this yesterday and, while he didn't provide a time period, he did say that the SPL crews would be asked to have their cars not playing while SQ judging is going on. So you're probably in the right ballpark with your post. Which sucks for anyone looking for demos. Hopefully it won't be an issue. But I don't see how it can't be. That's just the card we are dealt, though, so we deal with it. That said, it makes sense that if you're going to be giving demo's you will have to plan to do so the day you're not being judged.


----------



## pocket5s

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I asked Steve about this yesterday and, while he didn't provide a time period, he did say that the SPL crews would be asked to have their cars not playing while SQ judging is going on. So you're probably in the right ballpark with your post. Which sucks for anyone looking for demos. Hopefully it won't be an issue. But I don't see how it can't be. That's just the card we are dealt, though, so we deal with it. That said, it makes sense that if you're going to be giving demo's you will have to plan to do so the day you're not being judged.


it sucks royally... what Mic posted is exactly what they did last year. come 1pm, on the nose, it went to hell quick, er, it got loud and stayed that way. Mind you it wasn't the actual SPL competition that was loud, it was everyone else going at it all day long. Most, if not all, of the install judging had to happen outside because of the noise. 

The one thing I thought IASCA did that was wonderful was scheduled judging times. you knew, within a 10 minute window (IIRC) when you were being judged.


----------



## BowDown

Do you think SQ people giving demos during judging will be an issue?


----------



## pocket5s

up to the competitor. some don't like to demo until after they are judged. that'll be interesting if a lot of meca competitors also do iasca. That's 4 judges going through the car  If they happen to be also be doing usac, there's another judge. 

Last year wasn't too bad, but meca wasn't there. The only issue was actually finding the owner (people like to walk around, meet up with friends, etc). Otherwise there wasn't really a time issue except for maybe sunday because the quiet time was ended much sooner. 

I listened to a few cars outside the quiet time last year. It wasn't a total disaster but it was quite annoying and distracting. and of course you couldn't really listen to anything below midbass because it was distracted by outside bass.


----------



## BowDown

Ya, I didn't mean from an owner standpoint.. just an event standpoint. I had thoughts of posting a note on my car "Open to demos, if no one is here text: xxx-xxx-xxxx".


----------



## pocket5s

BowDown said:


> Ya, I didn't mean from an owner standpoint.. just an event standpoint. I had thoughts of posting a note on my car "Open to demos, if no one is here text: xxx-xxx-xxxx".


+1 to that! Last year I had a hard time finding people I actually knew, let alone someone I never met


----------



## BowDown

Think a 25ft extension cord would be long enough to find power? Or should I bring my 100ft cord?


----------



## basher8621

In the past 25ft has been plenty. You may want to call IASCA or any of ther org to check and see or call the Van Braun Center and ask.


----------



## ErinH

^ yep. Going to be facility dependent. This is new to everyone so I'd plan for the worst and hope for the best. 

That said, just make sure the extension cord can handle the amperage you expect to have it carry if you're going to have to run it a long distance. The last thing you want is to toast a cord and burn the place down.


----------



## Mic10is

This is an unofficial question not linked directly to any organization or its representatives.
DO NOT take any of this be any sort of Official notice, decision or idea that will be used.

With the amount of cars to be judged, especially those competing in Multiple organizations

How many would be in favor of being judged for SQ or Install Friday Night?

ALOT of competitors are already there and parking and setting up friday night anyways. It could be a chance to reduce the judges workload for Sat and Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff

I dont want to be judged Friday. I will be burnt from 2 days on the road. I don't really like to demo until after I am judged, just sayin my 2 cents.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> I dont want to be judged Friday. I will be burnt from 2 days on the road. I don't really like to demo until after I am judged, just sayin my 2 cents.


Same here. Will be a long day Friday as it is. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## scyankee

Mic10is said:


> From what I know--Finals will use SQ quiet time again for judging. So all SQ judging will be done Saturday AM, Sunday AM. from like 800-12 or 800-1pm.
> This worked out really well last year for Finals.
> 
> after 1pm...things will start to get LOUD


I was wondering about this. If MECA has the turn out they usually do 40-50 cars. Having enough time to judge all the cars plus RTA and install could be a problem. It can also be a real pain if you have to pack up and move outside to get judged.


----------



## Mic10is

scyankee said:


> I was wondering about this. If MECA has the turn out they usually do 40-50 cars. Having enough time to judge all the cars plus RTA and install could be a problem. It can also be a real pain if you have to pack up and move outside to get judged.


Add in all the guys/gals who do both IASCA and MECA and the few that do all 3...and you see where the possible logistical issue.

IASCA will be doing Pre-registration for judging times once we get closer to Finals.
So as Robert was saying, Competitors can pick their judging time so you know within about a 10min window when to expect the judge.

No clue about how MECA will run their event, but they should probably get that sorted out soon.
I guess the biggest question will be how many competitors will qualify and then actually attend finals


----------



## Thumper26

Last time I was at an indoor event, the fire Marshall only allowed each car to have less than 1/4 tank of gas in it. I don't know if VBCC will be the same way, but it's something to keep in mind.

It would be nice to have places grouped off for each org, and then by class per org. It would help keep things more organized.


----------



## ErinH

regarding MECA (I won't be competing any other orgs):

I'm more curious how the electrical drop is going to go. I was told by someone who had asked directly that the response was no fees. But apparently that's not the story now. So, I'm waiting for official word. And I'm hoping the entry fees don't go up from last year.


----------



## pocket5s

When they first announced the location there was a drop fee, like $50 or something. The fuel tank thing is pretty common I think.


----------



## BowDown

Isn't more vapor in the tank a bad thing for fire prevention? Good to know though. I have been talking to Moe and no mention of power costs? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

***DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER***


Power at finals will be $75/person. No Sharing. There will be a link set up in the next few days/ week for people to pre-pay for Power drop access.


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> ***DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER***
> 
> 
> Power at finals will be $75/person. No Sharing. There will be a link set up in the next few days/ week for people to pre-pay for Power drop access.


Holy ****. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## ErinH

Wow.


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> ***DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER***
> 
> 
> Power at finals will be $75/person. No Sharing. There will be a link set up in the next few days/ week for people to pre-pay for Power drop access.


:rifle:

"No Sharing" my ass. They paid for it they should be able to do what they wish.


----------



## BowDown

Ya really. I have a 100A supply. Whoever is on either side of me is open to use it for an hour or so. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

to put things in perspective---I've been to shows were power was $125/drop with no sharing.

This has nothing to do with the organizations. Its the VBC's rate for the event.

so again, this has nothing to do with IASCA, MECA, USACi or Db Drag. They are not making money on power.


----------



## pocket5s

Mic10is said:


> This has nothing to do with the organizations. Its the VBC's rate for the event.
> 
> so again, this has nothing to do with IASCA, MECA, USACi or Db Drag. They are not making money on power.


To expand on that just a little, if I recall there were two location possibilities. This one in Huntsville and another in Arkansas. The one in Arkansas had no drop charge, but the majority of people that voted, voted for Huntsville. 

So like the old saying goes in politics, if you don't vote, don't complain 

I don't remember if there was a fee for Indy last year, but people were plugging and 'sharing' drops from what I could see. Doesn't mean this place won't police the usage though. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Ya really. I have a 100A supply. Whoever is on either side of me is open to use it for an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


You gonna get dq'd. Laughs.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> You gonna get dq'd. Laughs.


Then you may have a chance! Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow

Anyone attending but not competing be prepared to pay at the door to get in. $10/day $15/both days.?


----------



## pocket5s

chefhow said:


> Anyone attending but not competing be prepared to pay at the door to get in. $10/day $15/both days.?


With as little foot traffic as they get these days you'd think they'd make it free.


----------



## chefhow

pocket5s said:


> With as little foot traffic as they get these days you'd think they'd make it free.


Sad thing is if peeps are competing in more than one Orgs Finals they may not open up their cars at all since they may be getting judged on separate days. Would suck to pay to get in and not get any demos...


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Anyone attending but not competing be prepared to pay at the door to get in. $10/day $15/both days.?


Seriously? :lol: It's not like the 'Magic Bus' is going to be there.


----------



## BowDown

I can respect people's choices not to demo for worries about dead batteries (without a power supply/charger). But really my system has been beaten by myself daily, what could happen during a demo? 

My door will be open regardless.


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> Sad thing is if peeps are competing in more than one Orgs Finals they may not open up their cars at all since they may be getting judged on separate days. Would suck to pay to get in and not get any demos...


ask around I am sure you can find a Copilot badge from someone
also with IASCA competitors will know when they are being judged and can plan around that time slot.
USACi was fairly speedy last year. No idea how MECA will handle this task


----------



## Andy Jones

BowDown said:


> But really my system has been beaten by myself daily, what could happen during a demo?


That one tiny bad solder joint in your processor that has been holding on by tiny little threads of pure silver finally breaks and you are looking at the guy demoing your system with big eyes as your car goes suddenly quiet, and a judge is standing outside your window with a scoresheet.

$75/power drop
$100/entry fee
$200/hotels
$75/food
$500/alcohol (Don't judge me, that Mark Eldridge* guy can really throw them back and you don't want him outdoing you at the show and after it. . .)

1 lonely quiet trip home with a dead last at finals. 


I've always HATED listening to someone's system before they got judged. I didn't want to be the guy in the car when the magic smoke escaped the trunk. You can't put that smoke back in--it's unpossible.




*this is a joke and only a joke. To my knowledge Mark does not drink, and he only beat me at the shows that we were both at.


----------



## goodstuff

Andy Jones said:


> That one tiny bad solder joint in your processor that has been holding on by tiny little threads of pure silver finally breaks and you are looking at the guy demoing your system with big eyes as your car goes suddenly quiet, and a judge is standing outside your window with a scoresheet.
> 
> $75/power drop
> $100/entry fee
> $200/hotels
> $75/food
> $500/alcohol (Don't judge me, that Mark Eldridge* guy can really throw them back and you don't want him outdoing you at the show and after it. . .)
> 
> 1 lonely quiet trip home with a dead last at finals.
> 
> 
> I've always HATED listening to someone's system before they got judged. I didn't want to be the guy in the car when the magic smoke escaped the trunk. You can't put that smoke back in--it's unpossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this is a joke and only a joke. To my knowledge Mark does not drink, and he only beat me at the shows that we were both at.


Numbers should be even higher for gas hotels etc but this^.


----------



## decibelle

Andy Jones said:


> That one tiny bad solder joint in your processor that has been holding on by tiny little threads of pure silver finally breaks and you are looking at the guy demoing your system with big eyes as your car goes suddenly quiet, and a judge is standing outside your window with a scoresheet.
> 
> $75/power drop
> $100/entry fee
> $200/hotels
> $75/food
> $500/alcohol (Don't judge me, that Mark Eldridge* guy can really throw them back and you don't want him outdoing you at the show and after it. . .)
> 
> 1 lonely quiet trip home with a dead last at finals.


I don't necessarily disagree with this logic, but I'll be damned if I go two days turning people away from demos at Finals. After all, what are we there for if not to hear others cars? That's what we do at every other show and meet, that's kind of the point. I might not go balls to the wall with hardcore demos, but if everyone completely holds out for the judges, it'll be pretty boring. If I wait to demo until after I'm judged, most people will be tired and just wanting to get their awards and go home. Nah.

I plan on getting my money's worth.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> Numbers should be even higher for gas hotels etc but this^.


Andy is using turn of the century pricing which was the last time he competed


----------



## Andy Jones

I'm using frat boy, you can sleep in the shower and on top of the AC so we can get 10 people in this room prices


----------



## basher8621

I am spooing with Andy.


----------



## Andy Jones

I don't know what "spooing" is, but you going to have to buy me dinner and get Eldridge drunk before that's going to happen.


----------



## basher8621

You still owe me breakfast damnit!


----------



## goodstuff

millerlyte said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with this logic, but I'll be damned if I go two days turning people away from demos at Finals. After all, what are we there for if not to hear others cars? That's what we do at every other show and meet, that's kind of the point. I might not go balls to the wall with hardcore demos, but if everyone completely holds out for the judges, it'll be pretty boring. If I wait to demo until after I'm judged, most people will be tired and just wanting to get their awards and go home. Nah.
> 
> I plan on getting my money's worth.


I'm hoping to get judged on day 1 and then give demos on day 2 but playing it by year.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump


----------



## tintbox

Good times. Hopefully everything goes well with me in the next few weeks. Two shows the next two weekends to qualify for MECA. Received my invite to IASCA. Should be a good time. My doors will open for demos as well.


----------



## AccordUno

Mic10is said:


> Andy is using turn of the century pricing which was the last time he competed


Ouch!!! 

Unfortunately, I have a busy plan for that weekend in florida or else I would have driven down to catch up with you two and probably a few more familiar faces.. But there's always next year..


----------



## audiophile25

I am so excited about this event. This will be the first finals I have competed in. Stop by and see us. Our team is always available for demos.


----------



## ErinH

let's try to get a list of names going so we can meet up with new faces at Finals. 

Name (screenname) - Car - Competing Orgs:

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> let's try to get a list of names going so we can meet up with new faces at Finals.


Name (screenname) - Car - Competing Orgs:

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)


----------



## Mic10is

Name (screenname) - Car - Competing Orgs:

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo


----------



## SouthSyde

Mic10is said:


> Name (screenname) - Car - Competing Orgs:
> 
> 1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)
> 
> 3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo


1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)


----------



## BowDown

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## badfish

John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified


----------



## audiophile25

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street


----------



## tnaudio

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)


----------



## scyankee

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified) 

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified


----------



## oilman

BowDown said:


> 1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)
> 
> 3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo
> 
> 4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)
> 
> 5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am
> 
> 6. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintbox

7. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes


----------



## beef316

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified) 

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am 

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified) 

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

fixed!!!


----------



## ErinH

^ thanks. I was about to stab my eyeballs out! lol.


----------



## basshead

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"


----------



## decibelle

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex)


----------



## BowDown

I have thought about doing triple crown for the fun of it... Any tips? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Kevin K

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street


----------



## narvarr

Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 
06 Mazda Tribute-
MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pionkej

Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)


----------



## basshead

BowDown said:


> I have thought about doing triple crown for the fun of it... Any tips?


For RTA well you set an EQ preset to flat. So you will need an RTA to do this, preferably have the Audio Control one (freshly calibrated) so it match what the judge will use (unless they switch to Term-Lab RTA, I hope not)

For SPL, last year instead of using any commercially available track they forced us to use the toccata track from the IASCA disk. Now usually I get all the points since I can go the 135 dB top score, but with that track I've only managed to get 127. Again they used the Audio Control RTA/SPL with the RTA mic for this... 

SQI, read the rulebook and follow the instructions. Practice your speech, because 7 minutes (pro/am iirc) might seems a lot, but it goes quick. Don't assume the judge will understand, explain why you did this and that.

SQC, set your gain to 11 oclock


----------



## RenoAutoSound

Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)

18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings all!

If all goes according to plan I will be bringing my Dodge Challenger to finals for IASCA. Only if all goes according to plan. Lots of hurdles to make though. If we make it I will be in Expert solo. Look for my name to be added in two weeks. 

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Orca Design and MFg.


----------



## SouthSyde

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> If all goes according to plan I will be bringing my Dodge Challenger to finals for IASCA. Only if all goes according to plan. Lots of hurdles to make though. If we make it I will be in Expert solo. Look for my name to be added in two weeks.
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Orca Design and MFg.


That makes me happy!


----------



## ErinH

Coming soon.... 

Who else will be attending?


----------



## BowDown

For people attending the main INAC joint finals in Huntsville, AL please preregister on the website to help Kim & show you're attending:

Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC {SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL}


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> For people attending the main INAC joint finals in Huntsville, AL please preregister on the website to help Kim & show you're attending:
> 
> Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC {SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL}


Done.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

RenoAutoSound said:


> Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)
> 
> 3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo
> 
> 4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)
> 
> 5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am
> 
> 6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified
> 
> 7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street
> 
> 8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)
> 
> 9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified
> 
> 10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur
> 
> 11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)
> 
> 12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes
> 
> 13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"
> 
> 14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex)
> 
> 15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street
> 
> 16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)
> 
> 17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)


19. Rick Phillips (fahrfrompuken) 13 White VW Jetta Sportwagen - MECA Street, IASCA Rookie


----------



## ErinH

Hey, guys. Finals registration is up for MECA:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/FinalsQualificationCheck.aspx


----------



## jonesy22645

Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal


----------



## ErinH

bikinpunk said:


> Hey, guys. Finals registration is up for MECA:
> 2013 MECA Finals Qualification Check


I'm signed up and ready to go. 

FWIW, *the deadline to register for MECA Finals is October 8th*, so don't forget.


----------



## knever3

Sooo far away!!! Why can't there be any big events in Michigan!!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

knever3 said:


> Sooo far away!!! Why can't there be any big events in Michigan!!!


We are drining in from Texas. Hell, just to get out of Texas is like driving clear across two other states!


----------



## captainobvious

jonesy22645 said:


> Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal


You sir, have the cleanest looking Mazda 3 I've ever seen. Really pretty.

I was the one in the red Mazdaspeed 3 parked near you at the Pottsville show. I need to get a demo of that beauty next time were at the same show. 


-Steve


----------



## goodstuff

captainobvious said:


> You sir, have the cleanest looking Mazda 3 I've ever seen. Really pretty.
> 
> I was the one in the red Mazdaspeed 3 parked near you at the Pottsville show. I need to get a demo of that beauty next time were at the same show.
> 
> 
> -Steve


It's incredible Steve.


----------



## jonesy22645

thanks captainobvious & goodstuff. its a long work in progress!!! Doors always open for demos.


----------



## ErinH

bumpage. this is in about 3 weeks, fellas!!!

I'm considering trying to join the IASCA side of the house but with no shows in my area this year (nearest being 250+ miles), I wasn't able to make any shows. So, I don't think it'll happen. Plus, that's another $150...


----------



## BowDown

So if someone is there for IASCA SQC that doesn't qualify them for MECA SQ right? Or do you just have to qualify for one organization?


----------



## thefordmccord

I will be there with my TC. I usually compete in MECA, but I have not had time to hit up any shows this year. I have two world titles in SPL in my old wagon and I'm just getting started in the SQ side of things. I'll just be there to hang out and listen to some awesome systems. I'd also like to let some people listen to my car just to get some opinions.


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> So if someone is there for IASCA SQC that doesn't qualify them for MECA SQ right? Or do you just have to qualify for one organization?


for IASCA & MECA they have qualification requirements. my undertanding is they are somewhat flexible depending on the situation. I believe USACi doesn't require qualification.  Don't take this as gospel. I'm only sure of how MECA does things (40 points needed in order to qualify). Outside of that, I'm just regurgitating what I've been told.


----------



## basher8621

Per the USACi rule book you require 120 points but I have heard talk about point sharing but don't know the specifics.


----------



## SouthSyde

basher8621 said:


> Per the USACi rule book you require 120 points but I have heard talk about point sharing but don't know the specifics.


Or win a regional event and its automatic invite...


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> for IASCA & MECA they have qualification requirements. my undertanding is they are somewhat flexible depending on the situation. I believe USACi doesn't require qualification. Don't take this as gospel. I'm only sure of how MECA does things (40 points needed in order to qualify). Outside of that, I'm just regurgitating what I've been told.


From the rule book:


To qualify for an invitation to compete at any IASCA season finale, Competitor Members must meet the following criteria:
 Competitor Members must accrue the minimum required amount of CAP points set for the season (see below), based on a percentage scale relative to the number of IASCA sanctioned events scheduled in their region for the competition season.
 Competitor Members‘ membership must be current and in good standing until the final day of the competition season, no later than 45 days prior to the date set for the season‘s Finals.
 *Competitor Members must attend and compete at no less than 50% of the SPE events scheduled within a 250 mile radius of their home town.*
Competitor Members do not have to attend a DPE or TKE event in order to qualify. As the SPE event is designed to help promote the independent retail dealer, the focus on events is towards these shows. In the past, Competitor Members could simply compete at a DPE or TKE event and automatically qualify for an invitation to the Finals; this is no longer the case. DPE and TKE events are not automatic qualifiers for a Finals invite; they are simply larger scale events that give Competitor Members the opportunity to accrue CAP points quicker.
The minimum required amount of CAP points that a Competitor Member must earn, in order to qualify for an automatic invitation to the IASCA season finale, is 50 points. There are some exceptions to this minimum qualification and the following paragraphs detail those exceptions.
We understand that not every area in the country is going to be filled with IASCA sanctioned events through the course of any given season. So, we have designed a system to allow those with fewer shows in their areas to still have the opportunity to qualify for an IASCA season finale invitation. The system works as such; Competitor Members must accrue a minimum of 70% of the available CAP points within that area. Example: If there are 5 shows within a 250 mile radius of a Competitor Member‘s home town, there is a potential of 50 CAP points available for that competitor to earn; 70% of those 50 potential CAP points is 35 CAP points, therefore that competitor would have to accrue a minimum of 35 CAP points to qualify for an invitation to Finals.
SPECIAL EXEMPTIONS
Those who work in and for the military, police, fire and/or ambulance (EMT) services are exempt from the minimum qualifying points and receive an automatic invitation; as these individuals give of themselves to protect our freedom, cities and health, their outstanding contribution to society earns them the right to compete at Finals without having to meet the minimum requirements.
The previous year‘s IASCA season finale Champions are also exempt; for their performance in the previous season and their achievement at the previous Finals event, they automatically receive an invitation to the following year‘s World Finals.
The top 2 Competitor Member CAP Points leaders in each class by region, regardless of how many points they have accrued, will also receive an invitation to the season finale, provided they have met all the other criteria set forth for qualifying.
QUALIFYING FOR THE IASCA SEASON FINALE
17
IASCA reserves the right to grant a season finale invitation to any Competitor Member in good standing, for any given reason, whether they have met the minimum requirements or not.
Certain individuals, like IASCA Certified Judges, dealers and promoters and IASCA Affiliate Country Members, who support IASCA through their services to our organization, earn the right to a Finals invitation to compete, based on their support of our organization. However, IASCA‘s right to grant invitations is solely at the discretion of the staff of IASCA Worldwide


----------



## DeanE10

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)

18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)

19. Rick Phillips (fahrfrompuken) 13 White VW Jetta Sportwagen - MECA Street, IASCA Rookie

20. Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal

21. Dean (DeanE10) 08 BMW 328i (Dk. Grey) - MECA (Street), IASCA (Amateur)


----------



## Primalgeek

bikinpunk said:


> Coming soon....
> 
> Who else will be attending?


I'm really kicking around the idea of coming just to see if I can demo more cars to get ideas on how to improve mine. Even the girlfriend is interested in the trip. I'm trying to get more volume without distortion and not going too crazy with the install. 

The local guys have been amazing and helpful, especially tnaudio and Audiophile25 for dealing with my incessant amount of questions and noobieness. But, is it out of line to ask for demos at events like this and how would you recommend a noobie go about asking?

Thanks
Charles


----------



## BowDown

IASCA Finals Attendants list is filling up nicely! If you don't see your name there and you are competing key in your member number and select the formats.

Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## ErinH

I'll be competing @ INAC. I talked to Moe about this; sent an email back in May trying to work a way out that I could get a shot at Finals. Long story short, I'm good to go. Signed up already. I'll be competing in Pro-Am.

This is gonna be fun! Now I just gotta try to read the rule book and understand the judging format.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be competing @ INAC. I talked to Moe about this; sent an email back in May trying to work a way out that I could get a shot at Finals. Long story short, I'm good to go. Signed up already. I'll be competing in Pro-Am.
> 
> This is gonna be fun! Now I just gotta try to read the rule book and understand the judging format.


Nice. We are head to head now.


----------



## BowDown

Sweet. The more the merrier in Pro/Am.


----------



## [email protected]

I will be there attending as a spectator. I am hoping I can meet and hear some of your guys cars. I dont have a hotel lined up yet, but I took Friday and Monday off already. 6.5 hour drive for me. I am looking forward to it.


If you see a guy in a GroundZero polo shirt, as I highly doubt anybody else will have one on  , that is me. Feel free to say hi. Its always great to put a face with a screen name.


----------



## ErinH

goodstuff said:


> Nice. We are head to head now.


Yea... I have no idea how judging goes with IASCA. This will be the first time I've competed in IASCA. So me getting last place is the likely outcome. :blush:

_But_, I'm doing this more or less to get a feel for how IASCA goes. The way they score looks really cool. And I like how the points are done on a larger scale as opposed to MECA's 100 point scale. Seems to me it's easier to determine where legitimate work needs to go because judges aren't constrained to giving feedback in 0.10 point increments. Either way, it should be fun. 

That said, hopefully I'll have time to get some IASCA folks in the car to give me some feedback before judging. From my understanding, the two orgs have some differences. And I'm not even 100% ready for MECA yet. lol.


----------



## BowDown

Not a problem man.. I look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## basshead

BowDown said:


> Sweet. The more the merrier in Pro/Am.


yes! wow this is gonna be a great. So far over 30 cars per-registered for IASCA SQC only 

I hope Ill have time to listen to them all, but prob not


----------



## audiophile25

Just ask people of you can listen to their vehicle. Some people will let you, some will not, and a lot of people won't give you a demo until after they are judged.





Primalgeek said:


> I'm really kicking around the idea of coming just to see if I can demo more cars to get ideas on how to improve mine. Even the girlfriend is interested in the trip. I'm trying to get more volume without distortion and not going too crazy with the install.
> 
> The local guys have been amazing and helpful, especially tnaudio and Audiophile25 for dealing with my incessant amount of questions and noobieness. But, is it out of line to ask for demos at events like this and how would you recommend a noobie go about asking?
> 
> Thanks
> Charles


----------



## scyankee

Found this on the Car Audio Championship web Site




Contestant Checklist



Each competitor must bring the following items with them to the show. •REQUIRED - Locking Gas Cap or Duct Tape to seal your gas cap.
•REQUIRED - Drip Pan - All competitors must have a commercially available drip pan. Competition vehicles without a drip pan will be removed from the facility.






Required Documents



Each competitor will be required to bring copies of the following documents with them to the show. You must provide these documents to the registration desk upon sign-in. •REQUIRED - Competitor Registration Form for EACH Organization (signed & dated)
•REQUIRED - Contestant Checklist and Show Policies (this document - signed & dated)






Zero Tolerance Checklist



The Convention Center has a Zero-Tolerance policy with regards to the following rules. Any competitor found to be in violation of any of these rules will have their vehicle removed from the facility. •Read the Fire Marshal Policy - Any competitor who violates ANY Fire Marshall policy will be removed from the facility.
•Make sure you don't have more than 1/4 tank of fuel in your vehicle. Vehicles with more than 1/4 tank of fuel will not be allowed inside of the facility.
•Make sure that you don't have ANY fuel leaking out of your vehicle. Any vehicle that is found to be leaking fuel will be removed from the facility.
•Armor-All or similar products may NOT be used inside of the facility.
•Power tools (with the exception of cordless drills) may NOT be used inside of the facility.
•Competitors may only run their vehicle while in the judging lanes. You may NOT run your vehicle in your pit stall or while waiting in the staging lanes.
•All vehicles must be pushed to and from the judging lanes.






Policy Regarding Facilities Damage



Competitors will be held accountable for any damage that they cause at the event. •Each competitor is responsible for his or her assigned pit stall. Please inspect your pit stall carefully prior to moving in to the facility. If there is existing damage, it must be reported in writing to the registration desk prior to occupying the pit stall.
•By participating in the event, the competitor agrees to pay for any and all damages caused by the competitor or due to the competitor's actions. Payment for damages will be required prior to the conclusion of the event.






Car Audio Championship Show Policies



The following Show Policies will be strictly enforced at the Car Audio Championship. Competitors who violate any of the following policies will be removed from the facility.

General Policy Regarding Manufacturer Involvement
•Auto sound manufacturers are prohibited from entering the Judging Arena (the area where officiating takes place) during the normal course of competition without the express written permission of the Car Audio Championship.
•Auto sound manufacturers are prohibited from participating on any competition team without the express written permission of the Car Audio Championship.
•Auto sound manufacturers are prohibited from interacting with the officiating staff during the normal course of competition.
•Auto sound manufacturers (or their representatives) who are NOT exhibiting at the event are limited to a spectator role only. These manufacturers may not materially participate in the activities of ANY competition team or teams. Some examples of material participation include, but are not limited to; providing spare components, troubleshooting or technical support, participating as a competition team member, etc.
Policy Regarding Spare Equipment
•The manufacturing or modification of auto sound components (woofers, amps, etc.) is strictly prohibited at the Car Audio Championship.
•Non-exhibiting manufacturers are prohibited from providing spare components to competition teams.
•The repair of damaged components (amps, speakers, etc.) must be done off-site. Repairs will not be permitted inside the convention center.
Policy Regarding Photography
•No cameras, camcorders, or any other type of recording device will be allowed inside of the Judging Arena (the area where officiating takes place) unless the operator of the device has the proper Press credentials.
•All photos, videos, or other recordings made of the Car Audio Championship remain the property of the Car Audio Championship. The use of any of these photos, videos, or recordings for anything other than personal use is strictly prohibited without the express written permission of the Car Audio Championship.






Competitor Acceptance



The undersigned agrees to the terms listed above and does hereby release and hold harmless the Car Audio Championship, its management, sponsors, and exhibitors from any and all liability and / or damages sustained by the competitor or others including, but not limited to, personal injury, damages to motor vehicles, equipment, or other personal property during the competitor’s participation in the Car Audio Championship event. 


Signature ________________________________________________________________ Date _____________________


Print this form, sign it, and bring it with you to the check-in booth at the Car Audio Championship.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Yea... I have no idea how judging goes with IASCA. This will be the first time I've competed in IASCA. So me getting last place is the likely outcome. :blush:
> 
> _But_, I'm doing this more or less to get a feel for how IASCA goes. The way they score looks really cool. And I like how the points are done on a larger scale as opposed to MECA's 100 point scale. Seems to me it's easier to determine where legitimate work needs to go because judges aren't constrained to giving feedback in 0.10 point increments. Either way, it should be fun.
> 
> That said, hopefully I'll have time to get some IASCA folks in the car to give me some feedback before judging. From my understanding, the two orgs have some differences. And I'm not even 100% ready for MECA yet. lol.


I'd be in the same boat as you if I did MECA. My vehicle needs alot of love mechanicaly that will hopefully be done in the next few weeks. I'll be happy just to have made it down.


----------



## BowDown

Wtf is a drip pan? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BowDown said:


> Wtf is a drip pan?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


A metal pan that goes under your car just in case your car leaks oil.


----------



## goodstuff

scyankee said:


> Found this on the Car Audio Championship web Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal injury, damages to motor vehicles, equipment, or other personal property during the competitor’s participation in the Car Audio Championship event.
> 
> 
> Signature ________________________________________________________________ Date _____________________
> 
> 
> Print this form, sign it, and bring it with you to the check-in booth at the Car Audio Championship.


Can you post a link to this site?

EDIT: Nevermind

http://www.termpro.com/asp/genericchecklist.asp

Edit 2: Can't read the fire marshal policy link within this link because I am not a member on termpro.
If someone could cut and paste it here that would be great.


----------



## ErinH

Good lord that's a crazy list. Some of it is understable (ie; anything involving a running car indoors) but some of it is crazy. No replacing gear inside the building? If you're on a team and your mfg isn't an event sponsor you can't change gear there? And we can't even take pictures without a press pass? Seriosuly, WTF?


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Good lord that's a crazy list. Some of it is understable (ie; anything involving a running car indoors) but some of it is crazy. No replacing gear inside the building? And we can't even take pictures!? WTF?


I was thinking of a remote control car with a video camera I could buzz around. Guess I will save my money. Maybe I will end up wearing a large funny hat with a hole in it.


----------



## BowDown

From what I read it was just in the judging lanes you couldn't take pictures without approval of the vehicle owner. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

Majority of that applies to SPL. for those that have never been to a large event like this, the SPL stuff gets crazy. many of the vehicles arent in the best mechanical shape, so without drip pans they could make quite a mess. They also go through a ton of equipment like crazy between runs-burnt up subs, amps etc...
swapping equipment rule is there to prevent cheating and theft, there have been issues with Left at large events with SPL guys who have large amounts of extra equip.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> No replacing gear inside the building?


Went back and reread it. Seems like the wording does not specifically say this. I was thinking of buying a second battery and swapping it out with my main one when it gets low( plenty of time to charge it on my 17 hour drive) instead of giving away 75$ for a power drop i'd rather spend it on a battery that I can keep.



The manufacturing or modification of auto sound components (woofers, amps, etc.) is strictly prohibited at the Car Audio Championship. *I am not creating or modding anything by swapping good gear for bad.*
The repair of damaged components (amps, speakers, etc.) must be done off-site. Repairs will not be permitted inside the convention center. *Again I am not repairing components, I am swapping them out for new ones.*
This wording sucks if they are trying to prevent swapping bad gear for good^


----------



## BowDown

Honestly a battery is going to give u like 2hrs tops of demo. It's going to be a 2 day event. I'm definitely doing the supply route myself. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Will there be sufficient power drops there for all of us to plug in a power supply?


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Honestly a battery is going to give u like 2hrs tops of demo. It's going to be a 2 day event. I'm definitely doing the supply route myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


That's all I need.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

Looking at the list of names on the IASCA board, there is a name missing..........where is Steve Head's name? All you ARC team members brow beat that boy and tell him to get Big Meat ready!

Nick Wingate


----------



## beef316

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Looking at the list of names on the IASCA board, there is a name missing..........where is Steve Head's name? All you ARC team members brow beat that boy and tell him to get Big Meat ready!
> 
> Nick Wingate


He will be there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH

fahrfrompuken said:


> Will there be sufficient power drops there for all of us to plug in a power supply?


I think you'd have to talk to the facility about that I'd imagine that we're all covered but who knows. I need to go ahead and pay for my drop. I don't want to... but might as well. This Finals is turning out to be expensive and I live 30 miles away... I feel sorry for all you other dudes having to drive from all over.


----------



## captainobvious

If that 'aint inspiration to never use that facility again, I don't know what is.

Yikes.


----------



## basshead

Same rules last year in Indy, It wasn't enforced. 

Worse, last year another rule was that we needed to go in with an empty tank... wasn't enforced.

But Ill bring my pan and duck tape just to be safe.


----------



## BowDown

**** this is coming up fast. I gotta get my car back together ASAP. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BowDown said:


> **** this is coming up fast. I gotta get my car back together ASAP. Lol.


You better get after it son!


----------



## DeanE10

Not fast enough for me... I am ready for this to go down!!


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> **** this is coming up fast. I gotta get my car back together ASAP. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Funny how it's so far away and then suddenly 2 weekends left to get it together.


----------



## ErinH

Yea. What kind of stinks for me is I'm about to take a vacation which severely cuts in to my car time mainly because when I get back I'll be working OT to make up hours. But, at least I'm getting a break. I had a long list of things I wanted to do before finals but it just ain't gonna happen. At least I was able to move vacation up and make finals though.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Yea. What kind of stinks for me is I'm about to take a vacation which severely cuts in to my car time mainly because when I get back I'll be working OT to make up hours. But, at least I'm getting a break. I had a long list of things I wanted to do before finals but it just ain't gonna happen. At least I was able to move vacation up and make finals though.


Was about to start a list myself. Sadly, yes there are always things that end up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## bigbubba

I looked but maybe I missed it somewhere but does anyone know what the cost is to walk in as a spectator?


----------



## goodstuff

bigbubba said:


> I looked but maybe I missed it somewhere but does anyone know what the cost is to walk in as a spectator?


$10.00


----------



## bigbubba

Pfft.....figures I missed it. It was only in the middle of the damn page. 

Thanks


----------



## goodstuff

Exhaust and suspension work lined up....wallet gonna be sore, damn.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Exhaust and suspension work lined up....wallet gonna be sore, damn.


Oh ya. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## tintbox

I'm excited about this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfastmike

Well..looks like I'll be going too. 

Mike (bigfastmike) silver 2012 4runner. USACI modified sq+ 

Long drive from Kansas. Figuring 3 nights stay, gas and food.... damn. Expensive weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thumper26

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)

18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)

19. Rick Phillips (fahrfrompuken) 13 White VW Jetta Sportwagen - MECA Street, IASCA Rookie

20. Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal

21. Dean (DeanE10) 08 BMW 328i (Dk. Grey) - MECA (Street), IASCA (Amateur)

22. Jonathan (Thumper26) Black 07 Cobalt SS - MECA Stock


----------



## goodstuff

Rear springs and struts, front wheel bearings, new cat. Fmw.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Rear springs and struts, front wheel bearings, new cat. Fmw.


How's ur ass now?

Looks like 15 cars preregistered for Pro/AM between West and Huntsville. 

Going to be quite the showdown.


----------



## captainobvious

goodstuff said:


> Rear springs and struts, front wheel bearings, new cat. Fmw.


She'll ride nice and smoooooth though now


----------



## turbo5upra

Thumper26 said:


> 1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)
> 
> 3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo
> 
> 4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)
> 
> 5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am
> 
> 6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified
> 
> 7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street
> 
> 8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)
> 
> 9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified
> 
> 10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur
> 
> 11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)
> 
> 12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes
> 
> 13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"
> 
> 14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex)
> 
> 15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street
> 
> 16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)
> 
> 17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)
> 
> 18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)
> 
> 19. Rick Phillips (fahrfrompuken) 13 White VW Jetta Sportwagen - MECA Street, IASCA Rookie
> 
> 20. Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal
> 
> 21. Dean (DeanE10) 08 BMW 328i (Dk. Grey) - MECA (Street), IASCA (Amateur)
> 
> 22. Jonathan (Thumper26) Black 07 Cobalt SS - MECA Stock
> 
> 23. Brian (Turbo5upra) 06 sentra rustsy- IASCA Amateur
> (Sneaking in the Friday night and be gone at 6:30 Saturday morning!)


updated


----------



## audionutz

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Looking at the list of names on the IASCA board, there is a name missing..........where is Steve Head's name? All you ARC team members brow beat that boy and tell him to get Big Meat ready!
> 
> Nick Wingate



LOL dont worry Nicholas, I shall be there FULLY supporting this event! Add me to the list please guys, for the following>

MECA Xtreme and SQ2
IASCA Pro and Ultimate
USACi ModQ and Extreme/exprt 1 seat


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

Well, it's done and just about tuned. Gotta add a few more hours with Dale Fontenot and I think it will be ready to go. Here is a pic of the trunk install. I know brother Head would like to see this!

Nick


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings again all!

As I have received several requests for a system layout Ill go ahead and list it here for all to know. 

Mosconi Zero 4 (2 of them. One for left channels one for right channels)
Mosconi Zero 3 mono for subs
Mosconi 6 to 8 V8. ( brand new processor with amongst other things 8 volt output)
Mosconi digital card with AMAS direct digital input 24bit/192khz up sampling 
Jitter reduction via custom built modified Audio Alchemy piece
Nordost Blue Heaven interconnect on tweeter amps
Clarity Cable Organic interconnect on midrange amps
Audio quest King Cobra interconnect on bass amps
DAXX interconnect on sub amp
Subwoofers Focal 33 WX's tuned to -3db @ 29 hz
Focal Be 6W bass drivers 
Illusion Audio C4 mid Beta 
Focal TBe tweeters
Speaker cable is Litz cable AG/CU to tweeters,mids.
Speaker Cable to bass and subs is 99.9% oxygen free CU
3 boxes of Focal B.A.M. 
54 BH tiles in doors
Sony DVD/CD player

If anyone has any additional questions on the system please feel free to ask. Be more than happy to answer them. 

Nick


----------



## audionutz

Nick this post PLEASES me! Cant wait to sample sir  Blue Heaven with Clarity = HAPPINESS!! WHat class(es) are you gonna run her in?


----------



## chefhow

Steve!! Cant wait to see what you have done this year.


----------



## KP

Friendly reminder that MECA Finals Registration ends tomorrow, Tuesday, 10/8/2013. I have never known MECA to allow anyone to enter after registration closes.

Not sure when the other Org's are closing or if they already have.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

I will be in Expert Solo Steve. Can't go down a class to have fun with you and Chad! Working for Orca kinda killed that thought!

The mixture of interconnect was pretty interesting in the listening tests. We went through a lot of different combinations, especially when the Up-Sampling DSP showed up. Really changed the stage depth and three dimensionality of images. Had to step up the class of cable. 

Looking forward to seeing you sir! 

Nick


----------



## fahrfrompuken

When will the points from yesterday's Texas State finals be up and current?


----------



## chefhow

fahrfrompuken said:


> When will the points from yesterday's Texas State finals be up and current?


That would suck if you needed them to qualify and they didnt get up in time.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

chefhow said:


> That would suck if you needed them to qualify and they didnt get up in time.


Tell me about it. I need 7 of the points I earned yesterday to qualify.


----------



## Mic10is

fahrfrompuken said:


> Tell me about it. I need 7 of the points I earned yesterday to qualify.


I see an email to Steve Stern in your very near future


----------



## KP

TX State Finals results are up.


----------



## DeanE10

Yep... Got my email invite today for MECA... Registration is also taken care of


----------



## SouthSyde

Locked and loaded and ready to go!


----------



## The Performer

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings again all!
> 
> As I have received several requests for a system layout Ill go ahead and list it here for all to know.
> 
> Mosconi Zero 4 (2 of them. One for left channels one for right channels)
> Mosconi Zero 3 mono for subs
> Mosconi 6 to 8 V8. ( brand new processor with amongst other things 8 volt output)
> Mosconi digital card with AMAS direct digital input 24bit/192khz up sampling
> Jitter reduction via custom built modified Audio Alchemy piece
> Nordost Blue Heaven interconnect on tweeter amps
> Clarity Cable Organic interconnect on midrange amps
> Audio quest King Cobra interconnect on bass amps
> DAXX interconnect on sub amp
> Subwoofers Focal 33 WX's tuned to -3db @ 29 hz
> Focal Be 6W bass drivers
> Illusion Audio C4 mid Beta
> Focal TBe tweeters
> Speaker cable is Litz cable AG/CU to tweeters,mids.
> Speaker Cable to bass and subs is 99.9% oxygen free CU
> 3 boxes of Focal B.A.M.
> 54 BH tiles in doors
> Sony DVD/CD player
> 
> If anyone has any additional questions on the system please feel free to ask. Be more than happy to answer them.
> 
> Nick


Mr Wingate you know you left the shop before I got back from an install to hear what you made of the sound in your car. You owe me a listen my friend. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra

Do you automatically get an email if you qualify from meca?


----------



## KP

No. Go to the MECA home page and follow the instructions......


----------



## tnaudio

Did my registration this morning.


----------



## goodstuff

Excited. Just realized I will be driving through almost a whole time zone and gaining an hour. Car getting fixed tomorrow.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Excited. Just realized I will be driving through almost a whole time zone and gaining an hour. Car getting fixed tomorrow.


Cool. I didn't realize that either. Guess instead of showing at 10PM, I should be there @ 9PM. LOL.


----------



## captainobvious

Wish I would have gotten started sooner on my build and been able to compete for the season. I'd love to go down and do the whole thing this year. Maybe next year...depending on where finals will be located.

Good luck to all my Northeast guys. Kick some butt!


-Steve


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Got my registration done this morning.


----------



## goodstuff

Guess where the access to the bolts for my rear strut towers are located?

If you said underneath the mother ****ing amp rack which was attached six painful ways to Sunday, you would be mother ****ing correct.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> Guess where the access to the bolts for my rear strut towers are located?
> 
> If you said underneath the mother ****ing amp rack which was attached six painful ways to Sunday, you would be mother ****ing correct.


I guessed that it was underneath the mother ****in amp rack but I thought it was only attached 4 ways from sunday...I fail...and am not mother ****in correct


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Guess where the access to the bolts for my rear strut towers are located?
> 
> If you said underneath the mother ****ing amp rack which was attached six painful ways to Sunday, you would be mother ****ing correct.


Got a spade bit? Drill a motherfucking hole large enough to get to the bolt. Who cares if an amp is in the way... Do it!


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Got a spade bit? Drill a motherfucking hole large enough to get to the bolt. Who cares if an amp is in the way... Do it!


LOL. Wish it was that simple. Layers of rubber, wood, foam and mlv. Had to leave it at the stealership so just as well. Opportunity to do it better on reinstall.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> LOL. Wish it was that simple. Layers of rubber, wood, foam and mlv. Had to leave it at the stealership so just as well. Opportunity to do it better on reinstall.


Got 9 days...


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Got 9 days...


No I only have two.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> No I only have two.


How so? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Work and sleep.


----------



## ErinH

One of the street guys just told me that street and stock are going Friday night. You guys may want to check on that if you didn't already know.


----------



## BowDown

bikinpunk said:


> One of the street guys just told me that street and stock are going Friday night. You guys may want to check on that if you didn't already know.


I know they are trying to do some judging on Friday night in IASCA, but it's on a "whoever can do it" arrangement. 

Not sure how MECA is handling it.


----------



## ErinH

Mike said he's getting judged Friday night. He said he was told by Steve that Stock & Street were 6-9pm Friday. I'm not in those classes so all I have is what Mike was told. I'm just passing along the info just in case anywhere here is in those classes; you might want to check to verify your situation.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Are they going to publish judging times? By they I mean both MECA and IASCA.


----------



## Mic10is

for IASCA you were to email Moe Sabourin at [email protected] and request a judging time. 

Judging starts at 6am on Saturday and goes till 11am
Sunday 6am til 11am

Saturday evening 5-8pm.

Judging times are in 20min increments. that way you know approx when you need to be at your car to be judged.


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> for IASCA you were to email Moe Sabourin at [email protected] and request a judging time.
> 
> Judging starts at 6am on Saturday and goes till 11am
> Sunday 6am til 11am
> 
> Saturday evening 5-8pm.
> 
> Judging times are in 20min increments. that way you know approx when you need to be at your car to be judged.


When will we know our time if we didn't request one?


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> When will we know our time if we didn't request one?


you need to email for a time. otherwise it will be show up and you'll get whatever is left. considering your drive time, It would be best to know when you will be judged so you can be rested and ready to go.
IASCA Judging starts at 6am Saturday.


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> you need to email for a time. otherwise it will be show up and you'll get whatever is left. considering your drive time, It would be best to know when you will be judged so you can be rested and ready to go.
> IASCA Judging starts at 6am Saturday.


I didn't think of it that way. Was just trying to make it easier for the other guys that need set times.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> I didn't think of it that way. Was just trying to make it easier for the other guys that need set times.


nice guys get judged 1st


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> nice guys get judged 1st


Lol auto reply says he might not respond till the 24th lol.

Edit got right back to me.


----------



## turbo5upra

6am Saturday! On the road by 6:30


----------



## ErinH

MECA has 51 registered for SQ. Quite a turnout. I guess this joint finals thing is going over well so far.


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> MECA has 51 registered for SQ. Quite a turnout. I guess this joint finals thing is going over well so far.


According to Moe's most recent FB update...IASCA has 50 separate SQ entries.
+Another 14 Install (IQC)
12 competing for Triple crown which adds RTA/SPL

100+ total for the competition.

This is definitely shaping up to be a really cool event


----------



## decibelle

I heard somewhere we have assigned parking this year? Did I hear right?


----------



## BowDown

Great year to test the new scoring system  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## pocket5s

millerlyte said:


> I heard somewhere we have assigned parking this year? Did I hear right?


You can park where you want. You then tell the staff what spot you are in so they can find you. 

Iasca has assigned judging times.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BowDown said:


> Great year to test the new scoring system.


Yeah, they will be scoring on iPads.


----------



## [email protected]

This show has got to be a blast for the spectators and competitors. I met Moe recently at their West Coast SQ finals, what a genuine nice guy and advocate for the competition formats. We enjoyed lunch together the day before their meet, very personable, very intelligent and has a wealth of experience from a competitors perspective, shop owner, etc. Hope everyone does well and has a great time. Scott will be attending as a spectator and to support one of his friends. I'd like to make the trip as well but may be headed to the IASCA satellite event in Marysville Wa instead.


----------



## Mic10is

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah, they will be scoring on iPads.


Yeh bowdown knows...he developed the whole thing from the ground up


----------



## narvarr

IASCA Judging starts Friday as well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## goodstuff

*REQUIRED* - Competitor Registration Form for EACH Organization (signed & dated)

^^^Is this the preregistration form from the iasca site showing payment?


----------



## DeanE10

Your IASCA Card and MECA Card - Shows your name and member number for verification


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> *REQUIRED* - Competitor Registration Form for EACH Organization (signed & dated)
> 
> ^^^Is this the preregistration form from the iasca site showing payment?


It's the emailed receipt from the iasca store. Also you need to download and sign that rules of event form. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> It's the emailed receipt from the iasca store. Also you need to download and sign that rules of event form.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


RIght I got that rules of events form already. Thanks. Car is fixed, cost me a grand. Trunk reinstall commencing in 20 minutes/


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> RIght I got that rules of events form already. Thanks. Car is fixed, cost me a grand. Trunk reinstall commencing in 20 minutes/


Sweet. Get er done. Hopefully I will have mine functional again tomorrow. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

I don't post here often, but I will join the list. I am more than happy to demo my system any time anyone asks, except if the judge is in or about to be in the car. I am also looking forward to listening to Nick and Steve's cars and others. 

1. Erin (bikinpunk) - Black 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - MECA (Extreme)

2. Mike (goodstuff) - Blue 2004 Subaru Legacy Sedan - IASCA (Pro-Am)

3. Mic Wallace (Mic10is) BMW 318Ti Expert Solo

4. Cuong Bui (SouthSyde) Acura RL - Meca (Modex) - Iasca (Pro)

5. Justin Campbell (BowDown) Red 2010 Ford Fusion - Iasca Pro/Am

6. John Fisher (badfish) 4 runner Iasca pro-am meca modified

7. Michael Myers (Audiophile25) 2010 Nissan Frontier - MECA Mod Street

8. Chris Myers (tnaudio) - 2006 Nissan Altima - MECA (Modified)

9. Matt Daly (scyankee) 2008 Ford Mustang - MECA Modified

10. Jeremy Daniels (beef316) 2009 VW Jetta - IASCA Amateur

11. Ricky Eaton(Oilman)-Silver 2012 Elantra IASCA Pro/am USACi ModQ (Team-Audionutz/Focal)

12. Mike Still (Tintbox) Scion xB Iasca Pro/am and Meca Street classes

13. Louis Chouinard (Basshead) 07 Dodge Grand Caravan - IASCA Pro/Am "Triple Crown"

14. Ally (millerlyte) 05 Monte Carlo - MECA (Modex) 

15. Kevin (Kevin K) 07 Hyundai Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street

16. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr) 06 Mazda Tribute-MECA (Modified), IASCA (Amateur), USACi (ModQ)

17. John (pionkej) 06 Silver Nissan Murano-MECA (Extreme)

18.Shawn (renoautosound) 06 Nissan Murano- meca (extreme), Iasca (pro)

19. Rick Phillips (fahrfrompuken) 13 White VW Jetta Sportwagen - MECA Street, IASCA Rookie

20. Harold (Jonesy22645) 05 Mazda 3, IASCA Pro, MECA modified ??? Team Focal

21. Dean (DeanE10) 08 BMW 328i (Dk. Grey) - MECA (Street), IASCA (Amateur)

22. Jonathan (Thumper26) Black 07 Cobalt SS - MECA Stock

23. Bob Johann (SoundQ SVT) '98 Red SVT Contour - MECA (Mod Street and SQ2), IASCA (Pro/Am)


----------



## KP

From a MECA FB post:

Daily Timetables
Subject to change
...
(We will try to judge Sound Quality classes together, as much as possible. If someone is not ready, we will move on and come back to the vehicle).

Friday
4 PM - Roll in, Registration
6 - 9 PM SQL Stock & Street SQ Judging

Saturday
6 AM - Roll-in, Registration
6:30 AM - Noon SQL Judging Mod Street, Modified
Noon - 3:30 PM - SPL Sound Pressure Qualifying & SQL Verification & Install 
4 - 7 PM SPL Park & Pound Qualifying
7 PM - Show Closes
9 PM - After-party at Sammy T's

Sunday
6 AM - Roll-in, Registration
6:30 AM - Noon - SQL Judging Modex, Extreme, Master
Noon - 2:30 PM - SPL Sound Pressure Finals
3 - 5 PM - SPL Park & Pound Finals
5 PM - Show Closes
5:30 PM - Awards


----------



## SoundQ SVT

I asked this on the MECA Facebook post as well... When will the SQ2 AND SQ2+ judging occur?

Bob Johann


----------



## goodstuff

Repaired. Reinstalled. Excited for this.


----------



## tintbox

Good to hear! See ya in a few days.


----------



## narvarr

Any word on USAC's judging schedule?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DonH

Wish I could be there fellas!


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> Repaired. Reinstalled. Excited for this.


So excited you're pitching a tent??  sorry mike I had to!


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> So excited you're pitching a tent??  sorry mike I had to!


No, i'm growing a pineapple out of my head. Ya fruit basket. Tomorrow will be the slowest day ever.


----------



## blowrie54

You can add me to the list with my team mates. Brian Lowrie 2004 subaru WRX STI meca street and as always if anyone would like to take a listen to the car hit me up.


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## Kevin K

Per MECA facebook post

MECA - Mobile Electronics Competition Association
Check in info for Finals

Competitor Registration / Check-In
Von Braun Center - South Hall
700 Monroe Street, Huntsville, AL 35801

Friday, October 18
3pm – 9pm

Saturday, October 19
8am - 11am

Vehicles ENTER from Clinton and Pollard Streets

REGISTRATION / CHECK-IN: 
Registration is located in the main exhibit hall. Once temporarily parked, proceed inside South Hall to registration and get your competitor packet. Once checked in, return to your vehicle and proceed to your designated competition area. Refer to the map for competition staging areas. If you are entered into more than one competition, notify the registration staff at check-in. They will give you direction on where to park your vehicle. 

TEMPORARY VEHICLE PARKING FOR COMPETITOR CHECK IN: 
TEMPORARY vehicle parking for registration check-in is on the back side of the South Hall where you will pull your vehicle in. Staff will direct you where to park your vehicle while checking in. 

PIT STALLS: 
The pit stalls are clustered in SPL and SQ groups. If you purchased electric, you will need to choose a pit stall that has an electric drop already in place. The registration desk will help you determine which pit stalls these are. Pit stalls can not be reserved in advance, you are advised to check in with your team mates in order to be near each other.

REQUIRED ITEMS 
❏ No more than ¼ tank of gas
❏ Locking gas cap or duct tape
❏ Drip Pan

Show Hours
Saturday, October 19 – 10am-7pm - (Quiet Hours from 6am-NOON)
Sunday, October 20 – 10am-5pm - (Quiet Hours from 6am-NOON)

The Hall will be open both Saturday and Sunday starting at 6am for Sound Quality judging. Only competitors and exhibitors with badges will be allowed in the building at this time. - with Steve Stern.


----------



## BowDown

For power should we bring an extension cord?


----------



## SoundQ SVT

I would definitely recommend it. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> For power should we bring an extension cord?


You can borrow mine. I am on the fence about buying power.....$75 seems like an awful lot of money to use an f'ing plug for a couple of hours.


----------



## goodstuff

Not happy with this form I received via email bascially allowing the use of my likeness in anyway they choose....would have been nice if this form was available for review when I preregistered.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Not happy with this form I received via email bascially allowing the use of my likeness in anyway they choose....would have been nice if this form was available for review when I preregistered.


The one Iasca emailed? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

Yes.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> Yes.


I thought you would have left for Huntsville already


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> I thought you would have left for Huntsville already


No you've got me confused with Louis Chouinard.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> You can borrow mine. I am on the fence about buying power.....$75 seems like an awful lot of money to use an f'ing plug for a couple of hours.


It is pretty crazy. I'm going to leave mine plugged in during the day for demos. The power supply will step up output as needed. 

I will bring my cord here. It's a nice heavy duty one with the 20a horizontal prong. My supply has that style end. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> No you've got me confused with Louis Chouinard.


That would be definitely very hard to do oui?


----------



## basshead

Mic10is said:


> That would be definitely very hard to do oui?


lol

I'm leaving Thursday AM, 18 hours+ of slow driving (2000km) to save on gas to help pay for my power lol. 

just finished updating my log book, time to go horizontal.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> Not happy with this form I received via email bascially allowing the use of my likeness in anyway they choose....would have been nice if this form was available for review when I preregistered.


Mike you're good- unless they are looking to make some throw back porn I don't think your likeness will work for much else.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Mike you're good- unless they are looking to make some throw back porn I don't think your likeness will work for much else.


Sasquach vs. Sweets 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

I thought you were further away than that. My drive is about the same.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

We drove up yesterday. The drive from Austin sucked. And then we go to check in and there is no one at the front desk. After hours check in is from 8pm to midnight... figures, we got there at 12:30am. Damn! We had to find another hotel for the night.

Up now and somewhat rested trying to figure out why my whole left channel is not working. Something with the symbilink... one came unplugged maybe? Anyway, back to work!


----------



## BowDown

fahrfrompuken said:


> We drove to hotlanta yesterday. Meeting with the Team and tuning before heading to Huntsville.
> 
> The drive from Austin sucked. And then we go to check in and there is no one at the front desk. After hours check in is from 8pm to midnight... figures, we got there at 12:30am. Damn! We had to find another hotel for the night.
> 
> Up now and somewhat rested trying to figure out why my whole left channel is not working. Something with the symbilink... one came unplugged maybe? Anyway, back to work!


Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## ErinH

well, at least you're around a bunch of people who can help you figure it out.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Yeah, I'm sure we will have it sorted out quickly. We will have access to a shop today.


----------



## basshead

goodstuff said:


> I thought you were further away than that. My drive is about the same.


Let's hope Google maps isn't wrong...


----------



## BlackHHR

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah, I'm sure we will have it sorted out quickly. We will have access to the shop today.


Which car was yours ? The white VW ....
Greg


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BlackHHR said:


> Which car was yours ? The white VW ....
> Greg


Yep, that's me. Nice to meet you today...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Turns out that the DRC-SL that was hooked up during the trip got bumped and turned off the entire left side. All it took was a reload of preset 1 and it was good.

The tune I got today is amazing. I just want to sit in the car and listen.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I am learning still and I really appreciate all the care and attention to a newbie. Good group of guys on here. Thanks to all.


----------



## BlackHHR

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yep, that's me. Nice to meet you today...


Same to you . Enjoyed the listen .....


----------



## badfish

2100 miles and 3 time zones. Looking forward to this weekend. 
John


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## SouthSyde

badfish said:


> 2100 miles and 3 time zones. Looking forward to this weekend.
> John


Here im bitching about a measly 850 miles


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Flying down tomorrow about 6pm checking in at the embassy suites around mid-nite see everybody Saturday who is driving what again I want to demo as many vehicles as possible.


----------



## ErinH

^ looking forward to putting a face with a name. have a good flight.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I'm large hard to miss ! Some may even say goofy


----------



## turbo5upra

He looks like a yeti. 


Sentra with rust Steve- stop and take a listen!


----------



## goodstuff

Im on highway in Virginia 548th mile


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Im on highway in Virginia 548th mile


Drive safe man. Pull over if you're tired. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow

Stopped for the night in NC to see the parents. I'll see you all tomorrow, safe travels to everyone


----------



## Darth SQ

badfish said:


> 2100 miles and 3 time zones. Looking forward to this weekend.
> John


Best of luck John!
Now show 'em all what Cali SQ sounds like. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigfastmike

If anyone finds a decent car wash near venue it would be helpful.  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316

bigfastmike said:


> If anyone finds a decent car wash near venue it would be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


X2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

Today was lots of driving. Got here a few hours ago with tintbox. Looking forward to seeing everyone who goes to finals


----------



## ErinH

Tunin' time. Mikes tintbox.


----------



## badfish

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Best of luck John!
> Now show 'em all what Cali SQ sounds like.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks Bret


----------



## SoundJunkie

Just woke up, time to finish loading up the truck and meet Southsyde on the way. Safe travels for all!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra

bikinpunk said:


> Tunin' time. Mikes tintbox.


And the ? Is.... How's it sound?


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## req

lol - full PM box?










oh hai mark e


----------



## goodstuff

Asslanta


----------



## oilman

Fighting for elbow room with the Guppy Convention.

















These guys can drink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff

Just into Alabama
...gave the thumbs up to random spl guy I saw


----------



## req

oilman said:


> Fighting for elbow room with the Guppy Convention.
> 
> These guys can drin


I think I just meet you in the elevator


----------



## bigfastmike

Embassy suites is NICE! Got a top floor suite! Now to find check in. Look for my gf's boobies way up in window later.  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tnaudio

We are rolling out of knoxville . See you all there


----------



## turbo5upra

bigfastmike said:


> Embassy suites is NICE! Got a top floor suite! Now to find check in. Look for my gf's boobies way up in window later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Navy Chief

req said:


>


Is that Harry's old Acura, can we get some inside pics. 

Sorry I'm missing all the fun, I'm in Michigan at a wedding. Good luck to everyone and see you all next year.


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck to everybody competing here in Huntsville


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm hoping to come down on Sunday. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## oilman

req said:


> I think I just meet you in the elevator


Hope to catch you tomorrow. Your one I wanted to talk to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyropoptrt

Navy Chief said:


> Is that Harry's old Acura, can we get some inside pics.
> 
> Sorry I'm missing all the fun, I'm in Michigan at a wedding. Good luck to everyone and see you all next year.



Yes, that is Harry's old Acura Legend, now owned by Ben Vollmer. I'll try to get some interior pics but the car has just been finished being completely rebuilt by Mark Eldridge. So, if you're hoping that it looks similar to what it used to, you'll be saddened. From the pics Ben has sent me the new install looks awesome.


I checked into my hotel a little over an hour ago and did some exploring to see how far I was from the Von Braun Center. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## BlackHHR

Here we go ... Destination Huntsville


----------



## pocket5s

Navy Chief said:


> Is that Harry's old Acura, can we get some inside


I posted some here
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1965756-post10.html


----------



## audiophile25

If anyone is coming to spectate today, I have a couple of extra pit passes.


----------



## captainobvious

Please get tons of pics guys! Can't be there but hope to be next year 

And be sure to post up results !!!


----------



## req

I took a whole bunch of pictures I'll post when I get home. I've been hanging out in the carpet room all day near the NASCAR. I'm in a mosconi shirt and jeans.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Congratulations to our own Badfish.

Driving from Anaheim, Ca. to bfe would suck without bring home something.


----------



## Thrill_House

Man I wish I could have been there!


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> Congratulations to our own Badfish.
> 
> Driving from Anaheim, Ca. to bfe would suck without bring home something.


Holy f*&k that is really cool!
I've auditioned that 4Runner twice and it's been a real pleasure each time.
Plus John's just a really great guy to spend time with in the lanes. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 69Voltage

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Holy f*&k that is really cool!
> I've auditioned that 4Runner twice and it's been a real pleasure each time.
> Plus John's just a really great guy to spend time with in the lanes. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Agreed. Had the chance to listen to it while he was in Phx. a couple of months ago and was blown away. Congrats!


----------



## papasin

Bret - you did say the part below, right?



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Best of luck John!
> Now show 'em all what Cali SQ sounds like.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Guess John took you up on it . Congrats badfish and all the competitors who took part at world finals. Wish could have been there. I look forward to making it one of these years.


----------



## ErinH

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Plus John's just a really great guy to spend time with in the lanes. :thumbsup:


never met John until Friday and have to say I have made another car audio friend. Really nice dude. Got to listen Friday night and I dug it. 

Congrats, John, on your win! Be safe on your drive back home!

- Erin


----------



## bigfastmike

:thumbup:
So true! John is a great Guy. Was awesome listening to a 4runner just like mine that sounded amazing. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo

Sub'd for pics and results!


----------



## bertholomey

Sub'd through tools, but I may as well sub 'officially' - was there in spirit, wish I had been there in person.


----------



## ErinH

I know a lot of us took photos so expect to see a ton sometime soon. Most folks are traveling back home today. If I have time tonight, I'll post the ones I took.

In a hurry so all I can say is this is hands down the most fun I've ever had at any event. Awesome time.


----------



## pionkej

I had a blast this weekend! So much better than last years Finals for me. Last year I had very little confidence in my tune and mostly stressed about it the entire weekend. This year, I showed up in a good place, got some good ears on it, made a handful of tweaks, and then moved on to just enjoying the event.

I got to see friends, meet new people, hear some great cars, and I managed to snag 5th in MECA Extreme (I edged out my buddy Erin/Bikinpunk by a quarter point in a STACKED class), but the best part for me was having somebody ask for a demo because somebody else said "you just have to hear that car!". That was truly awesome and honestly meant more to me than any trophy.


----------



## captainobvious

Very cool John... and John 

Looking forward to some pics and great stories !


BTW, is there any inkling out there as to what state Finals may be held in for 2014?


----------



## Guest

pionkej: Congrats on your win !!


----------



## goodstuff

Pics vids comments soon.


----------



## pocket5s

Didn't see a link, so here is IASCA's results:

Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## pocket5s

captainobvious said:


> Very cool John... and John
> 
> Looking forward to some pics and great stories !
> 
> 
> BTW, is there any inkling out there as to what state Finals may be held in for 2014?


if 2013 is any indication, they will start talking about it on facebook sometime in February or march. make a decision late spring / early summer.

Which reminds me, this year the location was between two places and they settled on a location based in a big part to votes from competitors on facebook. So, get out the vote


----------



## captainobvious

pocket5s said:


> if 2013 is any indication, they will start talking about it on facebook sometime in February or march. make a decision late spring / early summer.
> 
> Which reminds me, this year the location was between two places and they settled on a location based in a big part to votes from competitors on facebook. So, get out the vote



Good to know, thanks !


----------



## pionkej

Thanks guys! MECA hasn't posted the results yet, but Extreme was:

7. Scott Welch
6. Erin Hardison
5. John Pionke
4. Chris Lacombe (might have been 3rd)
3. Steve Head (might have been 4th)
2. Todd Luliak
1. Steve Cook (was also the overall points champion)

Top 3 in Modex was:

3. Ally Miller
2. Chad Bui
1. Kirk Proffitt

That's all I got right now.


----------



## ErinH

John and I are no longer friends. LOL!

Our class was STACKED. Fierce competition. Yet, Steve Cook managed to runover all of us, lol. Dude's on another level. If he weren't my friend, I'd be hating on him right now. 

I didn't get to hear as many cars as I wanted to but the ones I did hear were no disappointment.


----------



## SQ Audi

I expected nothing less than Steve Cook to win. Not to take anything away from his win, but I heard that Vinny believes the sun rises and sets with Steve Cook.


----------



## pocket5s

pionkej said:


> Thanks guys! MECA hasn't posted the results yet, but Extreme was:
> 
> 7. Scott Welch
> 6. Erin Hardison
> 5. John Pionke
> 4. Chris Lacombe (might have been 3rd)
> 3. Steve Head (might have been 4th)
> 2. Todd Luliak
> 1. Steve Cook (was also the overall points champion)
> .


You were correct, Chris got 4th.


----------



## ErinH

SQ Audi said:


> I expected nothing less than Steve Cook to win. Not to take anything away from his win, but I heard that Vinny believes the sun rises and sets with Steve Cook.


I heard this sort of thing (not targeted at Cook's truck per se) a lot over the weekend and I'd like to address it and move on, rather than bring drama to the thread (not pointing fingers, just saying).

Cook's car is phenomenal. If you haven't heard it, then there's no need to cast doubt or conspiracy over it. Cook is hands down one of the best competitors I've known and he's a stand up guy. He works as hard if not harder than anyone else in this hobby. He's constantly changing, working on or tuning his car. All in the pursuit of better sound. Watch his facebook; you'll see. 

Cook not only _deserves _to win due to his hard work but he _earned _his win. He does every time. Even when his truck isn't "on", it's better than any other vehicles I've heard outside of about 3 cars I know (Edlridge, Todd L, Proffit). I mean no offense to the numerous other great cars but in all honesty, these cars are just on different levels for varying reasons. And all of them are good friends of mine so there may be some slight bias. 

Every year I hear grumblings about how someone placed well due to affiliation or something of the sort. First of all, in reality, this isn't something you can easily gauge objectively. It's a small sample of subjectivity judged via some guidelines. It isn't guaranteed because you can't quantify it. We as competitors in the hobby understand this, or should understand this. And, yes, it's very possible that some subjectivity could fall in to a judges' score because of this. On the flip side, however, you can easily make the case that a friendship with a judge may cause that judge to be a bit tougher on you simply to avoid any kind of impresion of bias. I can say that none of the judges I call a friend have held anything back on me, ever. 

Besides, MECA uses 3 judges for SQ @ finals. In my situation, all of them were within about a point of each other. Not everyone fared the same (most likely because not all competitors remember to seat each judge in the spot you tuned for so there's a good deal of variability depending on your seated position vs others') but in the instances I saw, the judges were pretty close to each other. I say that to say this: I'd bet Cook's situation was no different. 

I don't think that such a wonderful event should be burdened with discontent over a loss. I got 6th against everyone I'd consider a friend; 3 of them are great friends of mine who I couldn't be happier for. At the end of the day, we should be happy that we have the friendships in this hobby we have and respect a winner (I saw a total lack of class from some and it was disgusting) for their hard work and fruits of the endeavour. The easy path is to blame a judge or bias; the hard path is to earn a win. Some people just like to go the easy way. I think that's a shame. 

The bottom line is Cook won because his truck is amazing, in every way shape and form. People can't beat him simply because they aren't better than him by the rulesheet. That's pretty much the facts. There were many instances where only a point or tenths of a point separated people. That's just the name of the game. A competitor getting bent out of shape over it isn't going to do anything but make you look salty and possibly appease their resentment for a short period. 

- Erin


----------



## BowDown

Who were the meca judges for SQ? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SQ Audi

Agreed as to how Steve Cook's truck sounds. I have heard it, never judged it, but have had nothing but great things to say about it. To truly prove your point Erin, let's see if Steve Stern will put three NEW judges in for next finals, and see how he fares. I agree with you on Todd, Mark, and Kirk. I have heard all three of the cars, and have judged Mark and Todd numerous times, and quite frankly, at the Oklahoma State finals, I had my doubts that anyone would beat Todd in Extreme. Realism doesnt even scrape the surface with that little VW. I was not surprised by Cook winning, mainly due to the stories of some of the judges and favoritism, no matter how off I was in my assumption. In this hobby, there is no place for favoritism. 
I would put Steve Cook as one of the icons of this sport/hobby. Right up there with Biggs and Eldridge. So nothing taking away from his win.


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Who were the meca judges for SQ?


Dave Hogan, Vinny Taylor, and a guy from Trinidad... not sure how to spell his name. Arian, maybe?


----------



## pionkej

I was going to type a long response out judging, but I think Erin got it 100% correct. The MECA three judge format helps fight potential biases and those who won deserved it. I took 8th last year (which was last place in Modex) and taking the judges feedback with problem areas, I deserved it. This year, I did everything "right" and got 5th. There was no glaring issue or problem I had and it got me 5th place. That's because it's a class of great competitors, where 0.02ms of time, or 0.5db of left vs right eq, or a few inches of head placement for a judge can make a difference between one place up or down. I'm proud to be in that class and be in the "thick" of it because it means I'm doing more things right than wrong and now I'm into the gritty details of tuning. 

To give complete clarity for me personally, I spent about 30 minutes tweaking my tune on Saturday and another 30 on Sunday (judging day). I've learned that my hearing changes slightly daily, so I created a track that is 31 bands of correlated pink noise with a 1khz "reference" interlaced between each band. Before I tune, I put headphones on and pull out a sheet of paper. I run through the track twice. The first time, I mark if any band(s) sound left or right of the 1khz reference. I then listen if any band(s) sound louder or quieter. I have not ever seen anyone else do this, but it helps me trust my ears when I listen. I did it both days. I heard things in my car both days that sounded "off", so I referenced my sheet. Some of those things were my car BUT some were my ears. I'm teaching myself to ignore the things that are "off" but happen in both my cars and my headphones and only fix the ones that deviate from the headphones. I tune for "ear flat" so headphones help there too.

It looks like I've rambled, which I tend to do, but the point is that at Finals, in most classes, the difference in places 1-5 is more about a slight tuning tweak than a familiarity with a judge. And tuning for one judge (if you do that sort of thing) can often bite you for another. Fine a good set of refernence headphones (it's nice that IASCA lists their reference is the GMP8.35's) and set tonality to that. Then focus on maximizing stage boundaries, placement, and stability. You do those things and the rest of the chips will fall when it comes to points.

Once last point in my diatribe. I can understand how some people may question the outcome of the #1/#2 placement in Extreme. If you have only heard one of the cars, it's probably "the best car you've ever heard" and it's probably true for either car. Having heard both, they are BOTH some of the "best cars I've ever heard" and therefore I KNEW one had to take first and the other second (I'm not saying ANY of this to discredit other competitors). The larger point being, I can understand it being talked about a bit, but what is utterly shocking to me is...it's being discussed considerably more than the group that showed ZERO SPORTSMANSHIP when awards were being presented. I'm not really ready for the fight saying more would likely bring, but if somebody else wants to discuss it then they may Have A Turn.


----------



## splaudiohz

pionkej said:


> I was going to type a long response out judging, but I think Erin got it 100% correct. The MECA three judge format helps fight potential biases and those who won deserved it. I took 8th last year (which was last place in Modex) and taking the judges feedback with problem areas, I deserved it. This year, I did everything "right" and got 5th. There was no glaring issue or problem I had and it got me 5th place. That's because it's a class of great competitors, where 0.02ms of time, or 0.5db of left vs right eq, or a few inches of head placement for a judge can make a difference between one place up or down. I'm proud to be in that class and be in the "thick" of it because it means I'm doing more things right than wrong and now I'm into the gritty details of tuning.
> 
> To give complete clarity for me personally, I spent about 30 minutes tweaking my tune on Saturday and another 30 on Sunday (judging day). I've learned that my hearing changes slightly daily, so I created a track that is 31 bands of correlated pink noise with a 1khz "reference" interlaced between each band. Before I tune, I put headphones on and pull out a sheet of paper. I run through the track twice. The first time, I mark if any band(s) sound left or right of the 1khz reference. I then listen if any band(s) sound louder or quieter. I have not ever seen anyone else do this, but it helps me trust my ears when I listen. I did it both days. I heard things in my car both days that sounded "off", so I referenced my sheet. Some of those things were my car BUT some were my ears. I'm teaching myself to ignore the things that are "off" but happen in both my cars and my headphones and only fix the ones that deviate from the headphones. I tune for "ear flat" so headphones help there too.
> 
> It looks like I've rambled, which I tend to do, but the point is that at Finals, in most classes, the difference in places 1-5 is more about a slight tuning tweak than a familiarity with a judge. And tuning for one judge (if you do that sort of thing) can often bite you for another. Fine a good set of refernence headphones (it's nice that IASCA lists their reference is the GMP8.35's) and set tonality to that. Then focus on maximizing stage boundaries, placement, and stability. You do those things and the rest of the chips will fall when it comes to points.
> 
> Once last point in my diatribe. I can understand how some people may question the outcome of the #1/#2 placement in Extreme. If you have only heard one of the cars, it's probably "the best car you've ever heard" and it's probably true for either car. Having heard both, they are BOTH some of the "best cars I've ever heard" and therefore I KNEW one had to take first and the other second (I'm not saying ANY of this to discredit other competitors). The larger point being, I can understand it being talked about a bit, but what is utterly shocking to me is...it's being discussed considerably more than the group that showed ZERO SPORTSMANSHIP when awards were being presented. I'm not really ready for the fight saying more would likely bring, but if somebody else wants to discuss it then they may Have A Turn.




What group had the issues with ZERO SPORTSMANSHIP??? I agree next year they should have 3 new MECA judges for Finals...


----------



## tnaudio

I thought the judging went really well. The Trinidad judge wrote so many notes!! I have actual directions to get better. I really wanted the 80 point score and came up just short. There was a .7 point difference between 1st and 5th in my class. Just crazy how good everyone is at the finals. The only bad thing about the show was that horrible white car they parked next to us. Hopefully I never have to hear that thing again in my life.


----------



## SQrules

bikinpunk said:


> I heard this sort of thing (not targeted at Cook's truck per se) a lot over the weekend and I'd like to address it and move on, rather than bring drama to the thread (not pointing fingers, just saying).
> 
> Cook's car is phenomenal. If you haven't heard it, then there's no need to cast doubt or conspiracy over it. Cook is hands down one of the best competitors I've known and he's a stand up guy. He works as hard if not harder than anyone else in this hobby. He's constantly changing, working on or tuning his car. All in the pursuit of better sound. Watch his facebook; you'll see.
> 
> Cook not only _deserves _to win due to his hard work but he _earned _his win. He does every time. Even when his truck isn't "on", it's better than any other vehicles I've heard outside of about 3 cars I know (Edlridge, Todd L, Proffit). I mean no offense to the numerous other great cars but in all honesty, these cars are just on different levels for varying reasons. And all of them are good friends of mine so there may be some slight bias.
> 
> Every year I hear grumblings about how someone placed well due to affiliation or something of the sort. First of all, in reality, this isn't something you can easily gauge objectively. It's a small sample of subjectivity judged via some guidelines. It isn't guaranteed because you can't quantify it. We as competitors in the hobby understand this, or should understand this. And, yes, it's very possible that some subjectivity could fall in to a judges' score because of this. On the flip side, however, you can easily make the case that a friendship with a judge may cause that judge to be a bit tougher on you simply to avoid any kind of impresion of bias. I can say that none of the judges I call a friend have held anything back on me, ever.
> 
> Besides, MECA uses 3 judges for SQ @ finals. In my situation, all of them were within about a point of each other. Not everyone fared the same (most likely because not all competitors remember to seat each judge in the spot you tuned for so there's a good deal of variability depending on your seated position vs others') but in the instances I saw, the judges were pretty close to each other. I say that to say this: I'd bet Cook's situation was no different.
> 
> I don't think that such a wonderful event should be burdened with discontent over a loss. I got 6th against everyone I'd consider a friend; 3 of them are great friends of mine who I couldn't be happier for. At the end of the day, we should be happy that we have the friendships in this hobby we have and respect a winner (I saw a total lack of class from some and it was disgusting) for their hard work and fruits of the endeavour. The easy path is to blame a judge or bias; the hard path is to earn a win. Some people just like to go the easy way. I think that's a shame.
> 
> The bottom line is Cook won because his truck is amazing, in every way shape and form. People can't beat him simply because they aren't better than him by the rulesheet. That's pretty much the facts. There were many instances where only a point or tenths of a point separated people. That's just the name of the game. A competitor getting bent out of shape over it isn't going to do anything but make you look salty and possibly appease their resentment for a short period.
> 
> - Erin


Amen!


----------



## decibelle

tnaudio said:


> The only bad thing about the show was that horrible white car they parked next to us. Hopefully I never have to hear that thing again in my life.




These guys, yeah. Probably not the best rep Beyma could have had.

Anyways, well done everyone. This year was tougher than last year. Most classes had everyone separated by fractions of a point. Especially Modified with 16 people, my god.

Even though I was barely functioning all weekend I still had a blast seeing lots of old buddies and meeting a few new folks. 

Anyways I think I'm going back to bed... hope everyone has a safe drive back.

Also, this happened. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

LOL! I saw that car drive past the hotel with trophies hanging out. Was wondering who it was.


----------



## audiophile25

I had a fantastic time at the show. Got to talk to some friends we have made over the past year, and made some new friends. We got to listen to some outstanding cars, but didn't get to listen to all that I wanted to. Our group didn't get to give too many demos because of the White Beyma car. I hope to see you all again next season and hopefully some new faces.


----------



## captainobvious

Was that abomination actually doors and trunk open, "demoing" in the open space?

That's rediculous.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Was that abomination actually doors and trunk open, "demoing" in the open space?
> 
> That's rediculous.


yep. it was opened up and blasting music for a good bit of the time. And I really don't know why it was parked on the SQ side. maybe they competed SQ but I'd be surprised if that was the case. We can't really complain; we knew what the quiet times were and were not. But, still... I would have at least expected them to be parked with the other pounders. 

I had to pull outside to be judged and just stayed out there so I could give demos in a quiet area. Plus, it allowed me to let the volume loose in my own car. I think I scared a couple folks with a track off Grayson & Ally's CD.


----------



## audioxincsq

Just to let let you know , Vinny and David were my lower scores! And they are always harder on me then others ! They judge my truck and look for every flaw they can! They actually pick it apart more then others! If they didn't know me I would have got higher scores! If you don't be leave the truck is good ask to Listen to the comp tune ,get out a score sheet and judge is for your self. I won because I was tuning my ass off tell time to judge as I do every show!


----------



## spyders03

Had a great time, and there were definitely some more than fantastic cars there. I didn't get to listen to nearly as many cars as I would have liked, but still by far the best event I have ever been to (only my first year, not saying too much). People were asking for pictures, these are some that I snapped with my phone, so bear with me, but they do give an idea of some of the cars that came out.










I forget the name of this head unit, but it was LEGIT









Bob Johan's car, Old school competitor that came back from a 5 year hiatus (I believe the above head unit was in the same vehicle)









Loved the install of the amps in to the seats of this, super clean!









My favorite looking car of the weekend! The guns actually spin and are activated by the key fob remote! Also note the saw blades on the wing. The car will be at SEMA in the next week I believe.









Sweet install, crappy picture






















































Sub on one side, amps on the other. Cover on bottom fits over the left side for a 1 sub symmetrical install. Pretty slick.









Next 2 are Eldridge's car


















The bane of our existence. This was parked on the SQ side, and was louder than hell opening up and swallowing your local city.









Bed of Cook's truck




































Lets not forget the RE Girls walking around









Stopped and saw this while we were in town









And this is how I finished out my first year. Probably not going to as many shows next year, but it definitely helped me make my car better, and made some great friends along the way. I personally finished out the year as follows:
SQ2 World Champion
Stock Sound Quality World Champion Runner Up
Sound Quality League Rookie Of The Year
SQ2 National Points Champion
Stock SQ National Points Champion
SQ2 TN State Champion
Stock SQ TN State 2nd place
Stock SQ AL State Champion (unofficial)









Going to move up a class and add a processor for next season. Street is definitely a much more packed class, but I look forward to the challenge, and I look forward to seeing everyone even more.


----------



## ErinH

right on, Kyle.


----------



## sq civic

Okay so my turn now,

For those of you who don't know me, I am a former competitor and currently a spectator. 
Had a great time at the show. Definately best finals show to date. As far as the comments 
I have concerning Steve Cook, it certainly shows that you do not know this guy. Steve will 
go into the Hall of Fame as a competitor when he decides to retire from competing. Steve is truly a class act. I am proud of the fact that I can call Steve a friend. 

Steve has made his case on why he won and I agree with him. I was at the show on Saturday. As soon as Steve saw me he called me into his truck. He was begging me to tell him something to fix. He did not feel like his truck was finals worthy. I listened to his truck for a good hour and I have to say that truck was the best sounding vehicle I have ever heard to date. If you did not listen to his truck and it shows that a lot of you did not! You missed out on an experience of a life time. 

GREAT JOB STEVE


----------



## audiophile25

captainobvious said:


> Was that abomination actually doors and trunk open, "demoing" in the open space?
> 
> That's rediculous.



Yeah, he was parked directly in front of my truck. All of the speakers in the back were facing directly at Ally, Grayson, and Kirk's cars.


----------



## captainobvious

audiophile25 said:


> Yeah, he was parked directly in front of my truck. All of the speakers in the back were facing directly at Ally, Grayson, and Kirk's cars.



Ahhh...excellent


----------



## Andy Jones

Cook's truck sucked. Personally I think he won because everyone felt bad he had to listen to that on the way home. 

I really did laugh at the idea that Hogan or Vinnie would give someone a point they didn't earn for any reason. I'm actually still laughing at that.


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah that cracked me up too. I remember a couple years ago when Hogan rode to finals with Kirk. He was doing install judging so he wouldn't let Kirk play his stereo the whole drive to Nashville because it wouldn't be proper. I've been to shows and competed in the same class against cars HE HAD TUNED and he scored me HIGHER! Yeah that's a guy that's gonna show favoritism.

And Vinny, hell he's actually MORE likely to rip you to shreds once he gets to know you. Just ask Scott Selvidge. "So did you just give up on it?" - Vinny after getting out of Scott's car at 07 Alabama finals.

You can debate the scoring but I can guarantee you after knowing both these dudes for nearly a decade and having been judged by them countless times, the idea of them having ANY bias or favoritism is just silly.


----------



## turbo5upra

I didn't get to ask Steve for a demo- he was in his truck every time I saw him -tuning- or listening-Todd's car was flat out amazing- and so was the line for it 

I'm sure all the cars in that class did one thing better than another car- but somebody had to win... And if the competitors themselves don't have an issue with the ranking I don't understand why we should.


----------



## audioxincsq

Ya that's right , David road with me 12 hours to SBN one year and we could not listen to music! 
After to show he was like it wasn't your best man! And my score was low! 
The MECA judges are the best and most trustworthy ones I know!


----------



## audioxincsq

Also Sat my truck was just Ok, was not wowing me at all! But by sat night 12:30am;( it was on! I just hope it would last till the next day! There is a window of greatness in SQ, it won't last long! U have to find it ! And when the pressure and temp changes it will go away! Mine started going away mid Sunday and by the ride home it was gone! That's why I'm in my truck up till judging trying to find the magic!


----------



## DonH

On behalf of all the employees at ID, we want to thank all that competed and where there! You guys rock! keep turning up the volume!


----------



## turbo5upra

audioxincsq said:


> Also Sat my truck was just Ok, was not wowing me at all! But by sat night 12:30am;( it was on! I just hope it would last till the next day! There is a window of greatness in SQ, it won't last long! U have to find it ! And when the pressure and temp changes it will go away! Mine started going away mid Sunday and by the ride home it was gone! That's why I'm in my truck up till judging trying to find the magic!


"A little elfin magic goes a long way"


----------



## Primalgeek

I went as a spectator in order to get ideas on what to do with my Magnum. Saw some gorgeous builds and some great sounding cars. Unfortunately, the ones that sounded like what I'm looking for were a whole lot more expensive than I was hoping for . Sigh 

Thanks to all of you that let me demo your cars. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## chefhow

As always it was great too see everyone again this year. Thanks to everyone who gave me some seat time and sorry to those who had to endure my overly talkative feedback after being judged at the 3X on Sat night/Sunday morning.


----------



## AccordUno

All I got to say, is please don't judge Beyma because of one car. Hopefully, when I finally get off my butt and do something with my truck, you will get to see that Beyma is not about being all loud and crazy. The product does work and works well, when properly done.

BTW was he competing or just Demoing the car? I was tempted to drive down this weekend and decided to stay and work on my pillars instead, sucks that I missed a few of the old competitors that have come out of Hiatus.. Maybe next year, it will be a joint Finals and I make it that far..


----------



## Velozity

Looks like a great time was had by all! Congrats to everyone who took home a trophy.


----------



## ErinH

finally got the pictures uploaded. was going to post them via photobucket and link them but that became a nightmare, so I loaded them up on my site. not enough time to tag them tonight, so if you have a question just link the image and ask (ie; who someone is, what car belongs to who, etc).


Here's the link:
http://medleysmusings.com/2013-car-audio-championships-in-huntsville-al-pictures/


- Erin


----------



## ErinH

some of my favorites...

Brian Mitchell's Zombie killer
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9918.jpg


The two Steve's (Head and Cook)
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9916.jpg

See, Ben Voellmer does do his own install work!
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/image_3.jpeg


Pretty much sums up everyone's feelings on Sunday... pooped.
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9987.jpg


watch out for Andy's karate chop!!!!
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9966.jpg


picture of a picture of one of Steve Head's installs
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9971.jpg


See, I TOLD you guys that Todd Luliak is just a myth... dude ghosted right through my camera lens
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9945.jpg


Mark even took the time out of his day to help some young teenager with her homework (yes, I'm 100% serious)
http://medleysmusings.com/wp-content/gallery/2013-finals/img_9956.jpg


----------



## spyders03

Great pics Erin! Really was an amazing time, can't wait to see everyone again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCo

It was a lot of fun going. I didn't catch you there Erin, next year. I did see you're vehicle though, it looked really well done.

Favorite car I demoed was southside's (I love that mx5000 with utopia's; ridiculously smooth and detailed) followed by sound junkies; those mod's on that Panasonic really bring out some detail...


----------



## goodstuff

Been driving since 10 am yesterday. Napping in car near hartford ct. 2 hours left.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Been driving since 10 am yesterday. Napping in car near hartford ct. 2 hours left.


Napping and posting on DIYMA? Impressive Sir!


----------



## highly

First of all I want to give my most heartfelt congratulations to Steve - dude, you work harder at this than anyone I know and I am honored to be considered anywhere NEAR your skills and abilities. As this was the last finals I'd be bringing the GTi to, I wanted to let it do what it did best, and I wanted it to be judged exactly as it was demoed. Those of you that took the time to get a demo in her know - this car has a soul and lives and breathes the music. It isn't technically perfect, and to be quite honest I like her better that way. Pushing her towards technical perfection waters down what she excels at, and emotional connection to the music isn't a judged factor. I knew that going in, but I did it anyway. In this case, art over science.

To those that think there may have been some impropriety or bias to the judges - shame on you. Those men did EXACTLY what they were there to do and against all odds exposed ALL of the GTi's flaws. None of us as competitors ever agree 100% with the judges perceptions, but I absolutely agree with almost all of the feedback they provided and I fully support their scores. Though I did not get the chance to hear Steve's truck, I know what it's done well traditionally. Assuming he managed to tighten up his technical tune, I can absolutely believe there was room for his score without any judging bias whatsoever. I believe the judges were absolutely faithful to their job and for that I thank them.

Finally, to the judges: You men are incredible! There is NO way that I would have been able to do what you did this weekend. The degree to which you dissected the car amazes me. To do that car after car after car with that degree of precision and accuracy is astounding. Thank you so much for all your effort this past weekend. You did a spectacular job against daunting odds!

-T


----------



## BowDown

highly said:


> First of all I want to give my most heartfelt congratulations to Steve - dude, you work harder at this than anyone I know and I am honored to be considered anywhere NEAR your skills and abilities. As this was the last finals I'd be bringing the GTi to, I wanted to let it do what it did best, and I wanted it to be judged exactly as it was demoed. Those of you that took the time to get a demo in her know - this car has a soul and lives and breathes the music. It isn't technically perfect, and to be quite honest I like her better that way. Pushing her towards technical perfection waters down what she excels at, and emotional connection to the music isn't a judged factor. I knew that going in, but I did it anyway. In this case, art over science.
> 
> To those that think there may have been some impropriety or bias to the judges - shame on you. Those men did EXACTLY what they were there to do and against all odds exposed ALL of the GTi's flaws. None of us as competitors ever agree 100% with the judges perceptions, but I absolutely agree with almost all of the feedback they provided and I fully support their scores. Though I did not get the chance to hear Steve's truck, I know what it's done well traditionally. Assuming he managed to tighten up his technical tune, I can absolutely believe there was room for his score without any judging bias whatsoever. I believe the judges were absolutely faithful to their job and for that I thank them.
> 
> Finally, to the judges: You men are incredible! There is NO way that I would have been able to do what you did this weekend. The degree to which you dissected the car amazes me. To do that car after car after car with that degree of precision and accuracy is astounding. Thank you so much for all your effort this past weekend. You did a spectacular job against daunting odds!
> 
> -T


Very humble writeup Todd. Your car was the highlight of my weekend. I loved how well everything staged, and how natural.. but also fun it was to listen to. While I may not agree with your judging in IASCA, which honestly doesn't mean a thing as I am not certified judge, and my baseline may be off as a result, I'm glad you have found value in it. 

Stick to what you have going.. It sounds great!

I'm going to take some of the tips I learned from talking with everyone this weekend and see if I can get my stage a bit more separated. It's nice, don't get me wrong.. Scored a 47/50 on staging, but honestly your car showed me there is room for improvement .

Maybe I'll break out that DCX2496 and see if the DSP itself has better capabilities.


----------



## goodstuff

left huntsville yesterday at 10:15 am. I live 1180 miles away. I got home 5 minutes ago, lol. Hands down craziest drive I've ever done. Night.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> left huntsville yesterday at 10:15 am. I live 1180 miles away. I got home 5 minutes ago, lol. Hands down craziest drive I've ever done. Night.


Ouch. I left at 5:30am and got home at 11pm. 

But I had a copilot. Can't imagine trying it just me. 


Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req

wow man. 

the weekend was a good time guys. glad everyone made it home safe.

i left with mike at 7-ish on monday, and i got home at 11pm. it was a long day.

nice pictures erin 

i didnt even know i got pic'd.


----------



## SQrules

highly said:


> First of all I want to give my most heartfelt congratulations to Steve - dude, you work harder at this than anyone I know and I am honored to be considered anywhere NEAR your skills and abilities. As this was the last finals I'd be bringing the GTi to, I wanted to let it do what it did best, and I wanted it to be judged exactly as it was demoed. Those of you that took the time to get a demo in her know - this car has a soul and lives and breathes the music. It isn't technically perfect, and to be quite honest I like her better that way. Pushing her towards technical perfection waters down what she excels at, and emotional connection to the music isn't a judged factor. I knew that going in, but I did it anyway. In this case, art over science.
> 
> To those that think there may have been some impropriety or bias to the judges - shame on you. Those men did EXACTLY what they were there to do and against all odds exposed ALL of the GTi's flaws. None of us as competitors ever agree 100% with the judges perceptions, but I absolutely agree with almost all of the feedback they provided and I fully support their scores. Though I did not get the chance to hear Steve's truck, I know what it's done well traditionally. Assuming he managed to tighten up his technical tune, I can absolutely believe there was room for his score without any judging bias whatsoever. I believe the judges were absolutely faithful to their job and for that I thank them.
> 
> Finally, to the judges: You men are incredible! There is NO way that I would have been able to do what you did this weekend. The degree to which you dissected the car amazes me. To do that car after car after car with that degree of precision and accuracy is astounding. Thank you so much for all your effort this past weekend. You did a spectacular job against daunting odds!
> 
> -T


Thanks Todd for the kind words. 
Your car sounded great. The staging and presentation in your car one of the best I heard all weekend. Great job!


----------



## Mic10is

What a Weekend. When co-Located Finals was announced earlier this year, I knew I wanted to be apart of it in some capacity just to support this momentous occasion. I didnt know in what role or capacity-If it would be as a competitor or a judge or what. It ended up that I was able to actually fill many roles and support the event as an install judge, an SQ judge and as a competitor. Thank you again to Moe Sabourin for getting IASCA to this point and allowing me to have such an active role in the organization. Thank you to Mark Eldridge for the great support and assembling such a great Team for JL Audio. It was awesome to meet new people, that I have only known through screen names and even better to get to hang out with all my car audio friends who have become like an extended family. Hoping for bigger and better things next year.


----------



## MacLeod

Wonder if they'll do a unified finals again next year. I figured this would either be epic fail or epic win and it sounds like it was full of win so maybe they'll do this again next year. Have to admit I had my doubts it would work having everybody jammed into one place like that but glad to see I was wrong.


----------



## pocket5s

They'd be dumb not to. Don't know about the SPL side, but from the SQ side competitor count was up quite a bit from last year. IASCA alone had 6 or 7 more sq vehicles than last year. I think MECA was in that same area. That is all good news. 

From an overall org standpoint it would make sense financially as well. I'm sure that was one driving force, splitting the cost helps I'm sure.


----------



## Mic10is

MacLeod said:


> Wonder if they'll do a unified finals again next year. I figured this would either be epic fail or epic win and it sounds like it was full of win so maybe they'll do this again next year. Have to admit I had my doubts it would work having everybody jammed into one place like that but glad to see I was wrong.


Depends on your perspective on how the event went. Overall I think it was a huge success. the problems that I am aware of where what many consider good problems.
They exceeded capacity and competitor turn out. Some Organization took on site registration, which doubled and even tripled pre-registration turn out.

B/c of the sheer volume of unexpected vehicles, we were packed into the venue. The venue was chosen based on the size of last years finals events and it quickly became too small.

I wasnt scheduled to judge INAC install but registration far exceeded what was anticipated so I very humbly accepted being asked and was more than happy to help support the event.

So there were some logistical issues with getting cars moved, finding cars to be judged, registration pick up etc...

but overall IMO things went as well as it could have given the unexpected volume of vehicles


----------



## Mic10is

pocket5s said:


> They'd be dumb not to. Don't know about the SPL side, but from the SQ side competitor count was up quite a bit from last year. IASCA alone had 6 or 7 more sq vehicles than last year. I think MECA was in that same area. That is all good news.
> 
> From an overall org standpoint it would make sense financially as well. I'm sure that was one driving force, splitting the cost helps I'm sure.


put that 6 and 7 together....IASCA had 67 competitors in SQC.
that almost doubles last years turn out


----------



## pionkej

MacLeod said:


> Wonder if they'll do a unified finals again next year. I figured this would either be epic fail or epic win and it sounds like it was full of win so maybe they'll do this again next year. Have to admit I had my doubts it would work having everybody jammed into one place like that but glad to see I was wrong.


There were parts that weren't smooth (namely some scheduling and coordination)...but my opinion is that it was overall a very positive event. It enabled people who wanted to compete in multiple orgs to do so (who wouldn't normally be able to) and I think it really showed how strong of a turnout there can be for SQ competition.


----------



## BowDown

This was my first Finals event.. and I have mixed feelings about it. 

*Pros:*
-I loved the turnout for the event. It was awesome to have such support for the industry and SQ in general. 
-I was able to meet quite a few people from the forums, and hear some awesome cars.
-Close proximity to the hotels

*Cons:*
-Division of select SQ vehicles from the rest of the SQ vehicles. Kind of posed a disconnect of people that parked in the other section that may not venture into the other areas as much.
-Venue police/fire marshalls were real assholes. I know there's rules to be followed, but don't tell me one thing, then turn around and tell me something completely different the next time.
-No division between SQ and SPL. In all honesty this is my biggest pet peeve with the show. Hell there was a wall in the venue that could of been activated to at least attempt to block some of the SPL. I'm aware the SPL people were also shorted by this from 6-12 because of SQ quiet time.. so I'm not just speaking from an SQ standpoint. Once 12 rolled around it was absolute mayham and unless you were out in the small auxiliary section your day was pretty much over for demoing and even carrying on conversations with people. Split SPL and SQ into 2 places, or 2 different days. 
-Venue promised rock solid coverage on internet and this FAILED BIG TIME. TOTAL FAIL. In turn the electronic scoring system for IASCA SQ was compromised and judging fell behind and outside of the 'quiet time'. 


Would I go again? Possibly... I would be more eager to go if next year isn't a 17hr drive. But this is a personal reason more than a gripe.


----------



## narvarr

This weekend was a BLAST! So many great sounding vehicles, great looking installs and more importantly, GREAT PEOPLE. This was my first trip to finals and it has exceeded my expectations by 1000%. The judges really did a commendable job this weekend. Special thanks goes out to Mark Eldridge and Team MSE/JL Audio for welcoming me on board. Thanks to my Texas/Oklahoma SQ family (Too many to name) for pushing me throughout the season. I learned a lot from you guys and hope to make finals again next year.


----------



## tintbox

Awesome time this weekend. Narvarr is was great to meet and hang out with ya this weekend!


----------



## decibelle

BowDown said:


> This was my first Finals event.. and I have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> *Pros:*
> -I loved the turnout for the event. It was awesome to have such support for the industry and SQ in general.
> -I was able to meet quite a few people from the forums, and hear some awesome cars.
> -Close proximity to the hotels
> 
> *Cons:*
> -Division of select SQ vehicles from the rest of the SQ vehicles. Kind of posed a disconnect of people that parked in the other section that may not venture into the other areas as much.
> -Venue police/fire marshalls were real assholes. I know there's rules to be followed, but don't tell me one thing, then turn around and tell me something completely different the next time.
> -No division between SQ and SPL. In all honesty this is my biggest pet peeve with the show. Hell there was a wall in the venue that could of been activated to at least attempt to block some of the SPL. I'm aware the SPL people were also shorted by this from 6-12 because of SQ quiet time.. so I'm not just speaking from an SQ standpoint. Once 12 rolled around it was absolute mayham and unless you were out in the small auxiliary section your day was pretty much over for demoing and even carrying on conversations with people. Split SPL and SQ into 2 places, or 2 different days.
> -Venue promised rock solid coverage on internet and this FAILED BIG TIME. TOTAL FAIL. In turn the electronic scoring system for IASCA SQ was compromised and judging fell behind and outside of the 'quiet time'.
> 
> 
> Would I go again? Possibly... I would be more eager to go if next year isn't a 17hr drive. But this is a personal reason more than a gripe.



SQ and SPL are never divided... that's just how it is. Not really surprising. I'm thankful we at least had _somewhere_ to run off to to escape the noise.

What I didn't like was how they let SPL start up well before noon. There were bass burps and such starting around 1030. Also it was way too damn cold in there, but I digress.

All in all I loved it, it was more enjoyable than last year for me. I actually knew just about everybody this year 

And Mic, way to go on the disc, dude. Only you could put together Brad Paisley, Five Finger Death Punch, Ylvis and the Muppets on the same disc and make it a success.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> And Mic, way to go on the disc, dude. Only you could put together Brad Paisley, Five Finger Death Punch, Ylvis and the Muppets on the same disc and make it a success.


When I started the disc it was an SBN demo disc....

thank goodness I didnt make it to SBN otherwise we'd never know what the Fox says










Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!

Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!

Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!

Joff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Joff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!

Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Chacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Chacha-chacha-chacha-chow!

Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!

A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!

A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!
Woo-oo-oo-ooo!

Wa-wa-way-do Wub-wid-bid-dum-way-do Wa-wa-way-do

Bay-budabud-dum-bam

Mama-dum-day-do

Abay-ba-da bum-bum bay-do


----------



## pocket5s

BowDown said:


> -No division between SQ and SPL. In all honesty this is my biggest pet peeve with the show. Hell there was a wall in the venue that could of been activated to at least attempt to block some of the SPL. I'm aware the SPL people were also shorted by this from 6-12 because of SQ quiet time.. so I'm not just speaking from an SQ standpoint. Once 12 rolled around it was absolute mayham and unless you were out in the small auxiliary section your day was pretty much over for demoing and even carrying on conversations with people. Split SPL and SQ into 2 places, or 2 different days.


I feel your pain. Last year was my first year and it was worse. we were all in one big open area. You could barely talk to the person next to you without yelling. For hours and hours. I've harped on it for a year so I guess I should quit, but it was such a downside I just can't help it :dead_horse:

Since I don't compete win SPL, I have no clue why day one for them is 'qualifying' I would think the whole point of the season was to qualify for finals... that alone would cut down some of the time needed. or, gasp, just enforce at least a decent ambient noise level. doesn't have to be whisper quiet, but doesn't have to be 80+ db all day either.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> left huntsville yesterday at 10:15 am. I live 1180 miles away. I got home 5 minutes ago, lol. Hands down craziest drive I've ever done. Night.


ehh- 1020 miles left at 5:20am Sunday and arrived home at 9:30 Sunday... stopped to go to the bathroom and get gas... Put your big boy pants on mike!


----------



## SouthSyde

WestCo said:


> It was a lot of fun going. I didn't catch you there Erin, next year. I did see you're vehicle though, it looked really well done.
> 
> Favorite car I demoed was southside's (I love that mx5000 with utopia's; ridiculously smooth and detailed) followed by sound junkies; those mod's on that Panasonic really bring out some detail...


Thanks Joe, glad you liked it... You have a real good ear for things.


----------



## SouthSyde

WestCo said:


> It was a lot of fun going. I didn't catch you there Erin, next year. I did see you're vehicle though, it looked really well done.
> 
> Favorite car I demoed was southside's (I love that mx5000 with utopia's; ridiculously smooth and detailed) followed by sound junkies; those mod's on that Panasonic really bring out some detail...





Mic10is said:


> What a Weekend. When co-Located Finals was announced earlier this year, I knew I wanted to be apart of it in some capacity just to support this momentous occasion. I didnt know in what role or capacity-If it would be as a competitor or a judge or what. It ended up that I was able to actually fill many roles and support the event as an install judge, an SQ judge and as a competitor. Thank you again to Moe Sabourin for getting IASCA to this point and allowing me to have such an active role in the organization. Thank you to Mark Eldridge for the great support and assembling such a great Team for JL Audio. It was awesome to meet new people, that I have only known through screen names and even better to get to hang out with all my car audio friends who have become like an extended family. Hoping for bigger and better things next year.




Mic, I have unofficially met you like over 10 yrs ago when sounddomain, carsound and elitecaraudio were prominent.. hehe

Glad to be able to put a face to a name. But I swear, I only saw you smile once in 3 days?


----------



## WestCo

SouthSyde said:


> Thanks Joe, glad you liked it... You have a real good ear for things.


Yes you gave me a goal to shoot for!


----------



## WestCo

And to debumk the rumor that all amps sound the same...

Chad was able to tell me the amp I was using buy simply listening to my system.


----------



## SouthSyde

Mic10is said:


> When I started the disc it was an SBN demo disc....
> 
> thank goodness I didnt make it to SBN otherwise we'd never know what the Fox says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
> Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
> Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
> 
> Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
> Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
> Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
> 
> Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
> Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
> Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
> 
> Joff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
> Tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
> Joff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
> 
> Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
> Chacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
> Chacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
> 
> Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
> Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
> Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
> 
> A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
> A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
> A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
> 
> A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!
> Woo-oo-oo-ooo!
> 
> Wa-wa-way-do Wub-wid-bid-dum-way-do Wa-wa-way-do
> 
> Bay-budabud-dum-bam
> 
> Mama-dum-day-do
> 
> Abay-ba-da bum-bum bay-do


seal goes ow ow ow


----------



## Mic10is

SouthSyde said:


> Glad to be able to put a face to a name. But I swear, I only saw you smile once in 3 days?


thats one more time than most consider yourself in an elite group of people now to have witness such an inspiring event


as I had to explain to Dave Mckinnon. I am a Tennis Pro and Coach by profession. I stay as even as possible and try and keep my emotions in check. People read too much into facial expressions---players see a coach who is overly excited and often lose focus bc they think they are performing above their required level or they see someone who is upset and think its bc they arent performing well and then become stressed.
Happy for me looks just like me being upset that something isnt going as planned. Those that REALLY know me can see the subtle variations.

But if you REALLY want to see me smile, come see me when Im with my kids, thats pure joy to me


But great to finally meet you as well. Hopefully next time, we can both get a demo


----------



## jsketoe

had fun hanging with all you guys...even if I was bouncing around judging for a few of the days. Sunday was more chill and relax. There are some guys that had WAY better cars than how they scored. 
A few of my favorites from the weekend in no particular order at all...don't read ANYTHING into the order and some for different reasons...not always tonal, or stage, or loud, or depth, or sex appeal:

Chong's (Southside)
Cheech's (Erik's) FJ
Nick's Challenger
Mark Eldridge
Steve Lasher
John Roberts
Bob Johann
Chris Lacombe
Todd Luliak


----------



## jsketoe

oh...fish goes blub


----------



## chefhow

I think I may be one of the few people who have seen Mic smile at a car audio competion, when he took home his MECA Championship a couple of years ago he smiled from ear to ear.

Cow goes moo.


----------



## SouthSyde

Mic10is said:


> thats one more time than most consider yourself in an elite group of people now to have witness such an inspiring event
> 
> 
> as I had to explain to Dave Mckinnon. I am a Tennis Pro and Coach by profession. I stay as even as possible and try and keep my emotions in check. People read too much into facial expressions---players see a coach who is overly excited and often lose focus bc they think they are performing above their required level or they see someone who is upset and think its bc they arent performing well and then become stressed.
> Happy for me looks just like me being upset that something isnt going as planned. Those that REALLY know me can see the subtle variations.
> 
> But if you REALLY want to see me smile, come see me when Im with my kids, thats pure joy to me
> 
> 
> But great to finally meet you as well. Hopefully next time, we can both get a demo


Dude, why are you coacing tennis???? YOu should go play poker!!! Make millions with that poker face! LOL



jsketoe said:


> oh...fish goes blub


Cat goes meow


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> I think I may be one of the few people who have seen Mic smile at a car audio competion, when he took home his MECA Championship a couple of years ago he smiled from ear to ear.
> 
> Cow goes moo.


pfft...that was nothing...I cried for 20min after I won IASCA finals in 05:blush:


----------



## goodstuff

I have a picture of mic smiling. Brian how many cross bronx expressways did you drive through? Biatch.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> I have a picture of mic smiling. Brian how many cross bronx expressways did you drive through? Biatch.


even if u do, i'll just claim it was really gas or something


----------



## AVIDEDTR

GREAT WEEKEND - 14 hour drive with DMAC was eventful


----------



## turbo5upra

Yetis go moorrreeeefooooddd....


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I had a great time didn't get a chance to meet everyone. Overall awesome experience I hope to do it again next year with a vehicle !


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> thats one more time than most consider yourself in an elite group of people now to have witness such an inspiring event
> 
> 
> as I had to explain to Dave Mckinnon. I am a Tennis Pro and Coach by profession. I stay as even as possible and try and keep my emotions in check. People read too much into facial expressions---players see a coach who is overly excited and often lose focus bc they think they are performing above their required level or they see someone who is upset and think its bc they arent performing well and then become stressed.
> Happy for me looks just like me being upset that something isnt going as planned. Those that REALLY know me can see the subtle variations.
> 
> But if you REALLY want to see me smile, come see me when Im with my kids, thats pure joy to me
> 
> 
> But great to finally meet you as well. Hopefully next time, we can both get a demo


Haha, my tennis coach is my wife and she laughs at me while she kicks my ass. :laugh: I think I should tell her to take a page from your book!

She played in high school and ncaa Division one, then became a tennis pro after that for a very well known club. She looks very unassuming too which frustrates me even more. :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> Haha, my tennis coach is my wife and she laughs at me while she kicks my ass. :laugh: I think I should tell her to take a page from your book!
> 
> She played in high school and ncaa Division one, then became a tennis pro after that for a very well known club. She looks very unassuming too which frustrates me even more. :laugh:


Makes me wish Id met your wife instead in Pottsville


----------



## splaudiohz

Anyone have the Usac or IASCA final results, I was curious which Team took most trophies, I noticed MECA had - Arc, Linear Power, JL, Sound Team 6, Zapco and a few others.

Was curious to see the results of the other leagues. I notice Hybrid was missing from the MECA results.


----------



## wdemetrius1

I had a great time at the event. However, I agree with Ally, was way to cold in the venue. I actually got sick as a result.


----------



## turbo5upra

Mic10is said:


> Makes me wish Id met your wife instead in Pottsville


Ummm awkward!-


----------



## SouthSyde

Better cold you put on a jacket.. than hot as hell sweating our asses off. lol


----------



## basher8621

splaudiohz said:


> Anyone have the Usac or IASCA final results, I was curious which Team took most trophies, I noticed MECA had - Arc, Linear Power, JL, Sound Team 6, Zapco and a few others.
> 
> Was curious to see the results of the other leagues. I notice Hybrid was missing from the MECA results.


Team Focal won all 5 classes it had cars in for USACi. When I say Focal, that covers everyone using Focal, Mosconi, Gladen and Illusion.


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Makes me wish Id met your wife instead in Pottsville


hahaha

You will in time, I'm sure 
She looks at car audio as a "silly boy hobby" so it may take some persuasion :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> hahaha
> 
> You will in time, I'm sure
> She looks at car audio as a "silly boy hobby" so it may take some persuasion :laugh:


I cant disagree with her....but anything someone is passionate about takes alot of time to refine.
10,000 hours or 10 years to become an expert


----------



## ErinH

Just to have them in one spot...

MECA Finals results:
Events

IASCA Finals results:
Saturday, October 19, 2013 Von Braun Center INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


Looking at the MECA class I was in... talk about close... 
4	Chris LaCombe	IL	Arc Audio 79.5
5	John Pionke TN	MSE/JL Audio	79.4
6	Erin Hardison	AL	MSE/JL Audio	79.3

Alright, John, we are no longer friends. 0.1points? I was a foot massage for Vinny from beating you. LOL. (just to make sure everyone knows, I am kidding, of course).

Note, the results for Master showing Ray Rayfield as the winner is a typo. Eldridge got first and Brian Mitchell got 2nd. Don't know where the rest of the points really fell.


----------



## jsketoe

Meca doesn't list the brands that don't fund it for Team involvement.
IASCA doesn't always list Teams.


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats to Josh on his Best of Best of Show award, that trophy was huge, alot of the ones handed out were. I dont know how everybody got them home. Congrats to everybody else that did well.


----------



## beef316

Team Arc did quite well.











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

by the way, just wanted to call you out again southsyde 

so im talking to a guy (i didnt catch his name, but it was the xtant ford contour svx or whatever) looking at his install book and talking about his amp rack. todd (highly) let me borrow his cd book to demo the car, and southsyde walks up and says something to the guy, and then just hops right into the driver seat. the guy then says to me that i can keep looking, but he is going to demo the car for this guy. LOL

so i walk away back over to tintbox and a few others, and i said that this random guy just got into the car in front of me to demo it... 

he laughs and says "you know thats southsyde from the forum, right?"

>_<


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, I pooled together a few scoresheets from myself and friends to see how we all compared. we demoed each others cars so knowing how we compared against each other would give us a better idea of where to focus our tuning efforts going forward (or where to accept the tradeoff or just live with what we like).

out of 5 of us so far, the standard deviation for the breakdown (NOT the final total) for each judge was under 0.5 for nearly EVERY aspect. There was only one instance where it was 0.80. 3 judges... and the standard deviation was incredibly low for all 5 of us. Just crazy. 

The std dev on the averages, however, was around 1.25pts. For me, the judges were within 0.75 of the overall average total. Quite impressive.


----------



## decibelle

captainobvious said:


> She looks at car audio as a "silly boy hobby" so it may take some persuasion :laugh:


Well, she's only half wrong... :laugh:



bikinpunk said:


> FWIW, I pooled together a few scoresheets from myself and friends to see how we all compared. we demoed each others cars so knowing how we compared against each other would give us a better idea of where to focus our tuning efforts going forward (or where to accept the tradeoff or just live with what we like).
> 
> out of 5 of us so far, the standard deviation for the breakdown (NOT the final total) for each judge was under 0.5 for nearly EVERY aspect. There was only one instance where it was 0.80. 3 judges... and the standard deviation was incredibly low for all 5 of us. Just crazy.
> 
> The std dev on the averages, however, was around 1.25pts. For me, the judges were within 0.75 of the overall average total. Quite impressive.


Can I get in on the points comparison? I'm interested in how I managed to come out ahead of you and John... personally, I felt both your cars outshined mine. Especially in staging and realism.


----------



## ErinH

sure. PM me.


----------



## pionkej

millerlyte said:


> Can I get in on the points comparison? I'm interested in how I managed to come out ahead of you and John... personally, I felt both your cars outshined mine. Especially in staging and realism.


I appreciate the compliment Ally and it would be cool to see the differences. One thing to remember is that for most demos everybody did, we did them with music outside of Chesky/Keb Mo. 

You know me and know I don't say that to be mean or controversial. The point is that sometimes a car can be slightly better on "normal music" and slightly worse on comp music. I'm still not good enough to know how to find that fork in the road and decide which direction to go, so I just tune for what sounds best to me and hope it does well with the judges! 

EDIT: I also want to add that I still liked the "top edge" of instruments in your car over mine. Like talking about the piano, where my car has this "body" to the notes and yours had the "key strike". You said you wanted what I had in your car and I felt the same way about yours. So maybe as we find the balance between the two, we'll see how scoring gets reflected in the future as well.


----------



## BowDown

Just trade cars?


----------



## SouthSyde

req said:


> by the way, just wanted to call you out again southsyde
> 
> so im talking to a guy (i didnt catch his name, but it was the xtant ford contour svx or whatever) looking at his install book and talking about his amp rack. todd (highly) let me borrow his cd book to demo the car, and southsyde walks up and says something to the guy, and then just hops right into the driver seat. the guy then says to me that i can keep looking, but he is going to demo the car for this guy. LOL
> 
> so i walk away back over to tintbox and a few others, and i said that this random guy just got into the car in front of me to demo it...
> 
> he laughs and says "you know thats southsyde from the forum, right?"
> 
> >_<



 My bad.. His name was Bob. I told him this guy is a basshead, don't let him listen to your car let me instead. He said ok... LOL :laugh:


j/k I thought you were just looking, I just asked if I could hear his car. He said get in!


----------



## SouthSyde

beef316 said:


> Team Arc did quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Congrats to you Jeremy, you had a FANTASTIC sounding car and it showed. You did great! 

Again congratulations man!


----------



## beef316

SouthSyde said:


> Congrats to you Jeremy, you had a FANTASTIC sounding car and it showed. You did great!
> 
> Again congratulations man!


Same to you Chad. Your car was one of my favorites this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundQ SVT

spyders03 said:


> Bob Johan's car, Old school competitor that came back from a 5 year hiatus (I believe the above head unit was in the same vehicle)


Hey, that's my car. 

Congrats on the win in SQ2 Kyle. I am still trying to figure out how you popped a 79 from the drivers seat for it when we both scored 74.2 in our respective classes on the 3 judge average. Oh well, it is all water under the bridge now.

And, just to be accurate... This was my first Finals for MECA since 2005 and first for IASCA since 2004 (I don't think I went to the 2005 IASCA Finals). And no, I did not have the same Panasonic head unit as the previous picture.  I am running a JVC Digifine unit from 2001, as is the rest of my system and install. ;-)

To everyone else, I hope you were among the many that took a listen to my car this year. And if you were, thank you for the kind words about what you heard. My only regret is that I didn't listen to more cars than I did. Between giving so many demos, getting judged 6 times, and the non-quiet times there just were not enough hours in the day.

Bob Johann
SoundQ SVT


----------



## MacLeod

Love that install every since I saw it in CA&E about 10 years ago. Still one of my alltime favorites.


----------



## audiophile25

SoundQ SVT, Thanks again for letting me listen to your car. I wish you would have got to listen to my truck. I would love to get your thoughts on it.


----------



## spyders03

Thanks Bob, I did do some tuning between being judged for stock and judging for sq2. When they judged for stock my staging was WAY off. So that may have something to do with it, probably would have helped with my .3 points I lost by in stock too, but such as life. I wanted to hear your car, among many others, but it seemed like every time I walked by there was someone in your car. Your install was really impressive also. I'm moving up to street next year, so I'll be back. Can't do too many things to the car since I'm trying to stay up my own company this year, have everything lined up, just need to hit the go button and run like Hell with it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT

req said:


> by the way, just wanted to call you out again southsyde
> 
> so im talking to a guy (i didnt catch his name, but it was the xtant ford contour svx or whatever) looking at his install book and talking about his amp rack. todd (highly) let me borrow his cd book to demo the car, and southsyde walks up and says something to the guy, and then just hops right into the driver seat. the guy then says to me that i can keep looking, but he is going to demo the car for this guy. LOL
> 
> so i walk away back over to tintbox and a few others, and i said that this random guy just got into the car in front of me to demo it...
> 
> he laughs and says "you know thats southsyde from the forum, right?"
> 
> >_<


Sorry.... :-( I do remember saying that to you to....

...and it is an SVT Contour. 

Bob Johann
SoundQ SVT


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Ah, so you made changes between the judging... That explains it. Did you get judged Friday night for SQ2 per the schedule or did you have to wait like I did until Saturday night?


----------



## spyders03

I had to wait till Saturday, got judged stock Friday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25

Hey Kyle, did you change it after I listened to it?


----------



## jsketoe

I think half of team arc's trophies in that pic were Brian Mitchell's ... That cat cleaned up.


----------



## req

SoundQ SVT said:


> Sorry.... :-( I do remember saying that to you to....
> 
> ...and it is an SVT Contour.
> 
> Bob Johann
> SoundQ SVT


haha its all good 

i had not asked you yet to listen to it yet. you were not around the car when i first walked up and was looking at the install book. then i started asking you questions because i overheard you speaking to somone else that you had put the JL subs in the front doors and i wanted to see what you did there.

its just a funny story, thats all 

it was a pleasure meeting you though, the install looks rad (love the aluminum amp rack). its a bummer i never caught you without a person in the car when i was around after that though :blush:


----------



## spyders03

audiophile25 said:


> Hey Kyle, did you change it after I listened to it?


I talked to the judges Saturday morning and they made some recommendations, I don't remember. If the staging was open but way left it was before, if it was centered and focused it was after.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## splaudiohz

Here is total domination.... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151721393613947&set=a.403943593946.178054.189181953946&type=1&theater


----------



## splaudiohz

beef316 said:


> Team Arc did quite well.


WOW, ARC did kick some butt.


----------



## goodstuff

Whew. (Sound of balloon deflating comically) Decompressing from finals. Gathered my thoughts a bit. Even though I got stomped I had a great time. It was great to meet you Bikinpunk, Highly, pionkej (aka ponky, lol) Millerlyte, Mark E, SteveH, Strakele, Steve Head, Brian Mitchell....umm i'm sure I forgot a few. Heard some great cars, have some new references and obviously a lot of work to do since I got beat so bad. 
Bama's got the fireworks and the church's, no doubt. And some crazy highways, accidents must be NASTY with the crosstraffic. Brian Mitchell's zombie car was my favorite theme build I think. The bass contests were kind of neat to watch for a minute. (just a minute though, lol.) More....


I was moved to tears and hugs by Tom Bartlett and his son's story. My mother passed away of cancer when I was young so it hit me pretty good. Take a look if you missed it. 

http://www.ceoutlook.com/2013/10/10/united-car-audio-finals-helps-cancer-research/

Thanks to Josh K, Howard and Andy for pointing me in the right direction when I was freaking on Arrival to the venue late on Saturday. Thanks Julian for trying to help me tune, I should have just let you have at it but was super nervous something would break. Thanks Moe and Kim for being so hospitable. Thanks those of you who pushed me out of my shy zone and into some cars for a listen. Thanks everyone. I will be back with a vengeance.


----------



## ErinH

^ it was good to meet you, finally, Mike. And was fun to demo your car. I like the coffee maker install. that's definitely a first for me.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> ^ it was good to meet you, finally, Mike. And was fun to demo your car. I like the coffee maker install. that's definitely a first for me.


Dude you are hilarious guy. I was busting my sides during the awards with your funny comments from behind me. Great to meet you, can't thank you enough for the various hookups. Sadly I don't think anyone got a pic of the coffeemaker or any of my install since I was parked outback the whole time. Here is a video of Highly's (Todd's) Car. I have several other small videos I will be posting soon.



^^Please take this video with a grain of salt. This was Todd explaining off the cuff, so try not to hold him to every word of it.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Dude you are hilarious guy. I was busting my sides during the awards with your funny comments from behind me. Great to meet you, can't thank you enough for the various hookups. Sadly I don't think anyone got a pic of the coffeemaker or any of my install since I was parked outback the whole time.


Ha no one got mine either. Oh well...


----------



## goodstuff

Steve Heads Car. A Restored Dodge Aspen. He was using all retro stuff from the mid and early 90's.


----------



## goodstuff

Brian Mitchell's Zombie Car


----------



## goodstuff

Tom and Ryan Bartlett's Car. Here is the link again in case you missed it. 

http://www.ceoutlook.com/2013/10/10/united-car-audio-finals-helps-cancer-research/





























Even though I donated I didn't want to take part in the raffle, I donated to donate not looking for anything in return. Tom handed me a Linear Power shirt. I thought about it and since I don't run any Linear Power gear and not really a fan either way I decided to sell it and donate that money to cancer research as well, so look for it in the classifieds if you are interested/ Really amazing that the whole community came together to give Ryan some peace and joy in his last days.


----------



## goodstuff

Mark Eldridge's Nascar


----------



## goodstuff

Mic Wallace's Car


----------



## goodstuff

Random Cars I don't remember who was who.

I think the Audison Car is Albert Aikenduro's (spelling is wrong I am sure)










This is Bob Johanns ( again with the spelling)



















Random don't remember who these belong to:


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## splaudiohz

Thanks for PICS and Vid's. Appreciate it!!


----------



## goodstuff

splaudiohz said:


> Thanks for PICS and Vid's. Appreciate it!!


I'd love to say my pleasure but damn this **** is tedious, photobucket sucks so much it's taken me a week to build up the patience to do this, lol.
Did I meet you this weekend? I know there were a few more names I don't remember after my marathon drive home toasted my memory.


----------



## goodstuff

Who had the car with the full dash fiberglassed, had idxs 65's on axis in the top of the dash with I think 4 id subs in back? Would have loved to hear that, pissed I didn't even see it.


----------



## goodstuff

Lol. This kid on the side knows what's up, ha ha ha.


----------



## pocket5s

goodstuff said:


> Lol. This kid on the side knows what's up, ha ha ha.


His head is pretty blurry, wonder if he was practicing his motorboating skills


----------



## decibelle

goodstuff said:


> I'd love to say my pleasure but damn this **** is tedious, photobucket sucks so much it's taken me a week to build up the patience to do this, lol.
> Did I meet you this weekend? I know there were a few more names I don't remember after my marathon drive home toasted my memory.


Yo dawg...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/155542-finals-pics.html


----------



## goodstuff

millerlyte said:


> Yo dawg...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/155542-finals-pics.html


Linked it to this this thread. 

Yo dawg yo we heard you like finals,
so we put a finals in your finals and two more finals in that so you can final your finals while you finals your finaleses. Nice meeting you.


----------



## ErinH

Agreed. 

Yo face is a final!


----------



## decibelle

goodstuff said:


> Nice meeting you.


Yeah, sorry I didn't get to talk with you much. I was trying to be everywhere at once and I don't think I was more than half awake the whole weekend. Didn't mean to be a douche.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't get to talk with you much. I was trying to be everywhere at once and I don't think I was more than half awake the whole weekend. Didn't mean to be a douche.


by everywhere she means, cuddling on the floor between Cook's truck and Mike's Scion with Grayson


----------



## goodstuff

millerlyte said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't get to talk with you much. I was trying to be everywhere at once and I don't think I was more than half awake the whole weekend. Didn't mean to be a douche.


Douche? It was 6AM and I had made no coffee to save power for judging. I was likely the douche. You seemed nice enough.


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> by everywhere she means, cuddling on the floor between Cook's truck and Mike's Scion with Grayson


jelly? 

I was cold, ok, sheesh. :blush:



goodstuff said:


> Douche? It was 6AM and I had made no coffee to save power for judging. I was likely the douche. You seemed nice enough.


"nice enough," he says. 

I don't have my sass on at 0600, that's all.


----------



## strakele

Mic10is said:


> by everywhere she means, cuddling on the floor between Cook's truck and Mike's Scion with Grayson


Can't blame her...it was the best spot in the building. 

Don't act like you weren't jealous.


----------



## SouthSyde

millerlyte said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't get to talk with you much. I was trying to be everywhere at once and I don't think I was more than half awake the whole weekend. Didn't mean to be a douche.


You described exactly how I felt Ally. My ADHD kicked in and I was like a chicken with its head cut off. I get like this alot...


----------



## Mic10is

strakele said:


> Can't blame her...it was the best spot in the building.
> 
> Don't act like you weren't jealous.


very much so, I wish I coulda cuddled with you instead of running around judging


----------



## goodstuff

Here's that pic of Mic smiling.


----------



## decibelle

Looks about right.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

splaudiohz said:


> Here is total domination....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151721393613947&set=a.403943593946.178054.189181953946&type=1&theater


Where's Waldo :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

AVIDEDTR said:


> Where's Waldo :laugh:


In the restroom getting his birthday steak and bj???


----------



## KP

Was great seeing everyone again. I of course had a blast! I owe a handful of people a listen. With having to set up for 4 SQ judges, 2 installs, 2 RTA's, and an SPL run there just wasn't much time left before the noon hour hit, literally.


----------



## erlebo

goodstuff said:


> Lol. This kid on the side knows what's up, ha ha ha.



"Daddy, are _those_ target curves?"


----------



## AVIDEDTR

turbo5upra said:


> In the restroom getting his birthday steak and bj???


thats not till this January, get it right.

I see BASSHEAD - THE ONLY TALL GUY


----------



## basshead

AVIDEDTR said:


> thats not till this January, get it right.
> 
> I see BASSHEAD - THE ONLY TALL GUY


dammit you found me

Another fun finals, but hope I'll be less tired for the next one.


----------



## badfish

bikinpunk said:


> never met John until Friday and have to say I have made another car audio friend. Really nice dude. Got to listen Friday night and I dug it.
> 
> Congrats, John, on your win! Be safe on your drive back home!
> 
> - Erin


Like wise Erin. Nice to put a face to a name.  hopefully I can make back next year
John


----------



## SouthSyde

badfish said:


> Like wise Erin. Nice to put a face to a name.  hopefully I can make back next year
> John


Nice meetin ya this weekend too John!! And a Congratulations is definately in order for the win!!!!


----------



## copter

splaudiohz said:


> Here is total domination....


Does this mean they all got first place or that they think HAT is #1???


----------



## SQ Audi

In their opinion, HAT is#1


----------



## splaudiohz

SQ Audi said:


> In their opinion, HAT is#1


Yep, I have talked to several HAT guys and they say they dominated at finals. 

It's a shame PHD didn't so well. Maybe after I get my PHD equipment installed it will help.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

As a HAT member I can tell you I love their product. Without gloating I was pleased about our showing at this year's finals. I think all winners have much to be proud of though. Congrats to all of this year's winners.

Thanks to all the organizers and judges for such a great event. Your efforts are much appreciated.

To all that I got to meet, I hope I have some new longtime friends.


----------



## tnaudio

As a strong HAT dealer and competitor using the product I can tell you I was pretty disappointed by the lack of support I felt from all of Team HAT. A simple hello or thanks for selling so much of our product would have been nice


----------



## MacLeod

Maybe cause you do MECA and the HAT boys don't like MECA for some reason. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## tnaudio

Well MECA has better classes. Especially for new people or those on a budget aka 90% of the customers walking in my door.


----------



## badfish

SouthSyde said:


> Nice meetin ya this weekend too John!! And a Congratulations is definately in order for the win!!!!


Thank you sir


----------



## DeanE10

MacLeod said:


> Maybe cause you do MECA and the HAT boys don't like MECA for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


Oddly enough MECA is all that is offered in the Texas area and mostly what I compete in...



tnaudio said:


> As a strong HAT dealer and competitor using the product I can tell you I was pretty disappointed by the lack of support I felt from all of Team HAT. A simple hello or thanks for selling so much of our product would have been nice


Sorry TN... I would have come by and done this exact thing had I known who you were and that you were there... Stephen from Syracuse Customs came by and took a picture of us... I have talked to him many times on the phone but never met him. Didn't even know who each other was until then. Even though we passed each other several times walking around that day.



SQ Audi said:


> In their opinion, HAT is#1


C'Mon Joe... It stands for #1 Team Bro... Not meant to offend anyone. Our team did do pretty well though. Shouldn't be anything wrong with a team being proud of themselves is there?

Several teams did really well in fact. Team Zapco, Team Arc Audio, Team AudioNutz... Lots of Teams with Trophies. It was a very proud day for many people


----------



## req

DeanE10 said:


> C'Mon Joe... It stands for #1 Team Bro... Not meant to offend anyone ... Shouldn't be anything wrong with a team being proud of themselves is there?


i think the thing that got people was when beating other competitors, the HAT team cheered for "first place" in a way that was interpreted as obnoxious. i dont think people saw that it was in good sportsmanship.

that is all. :worried:

*shrug*


----------



## MacLeod

req said:


> i think the thing that got people was when beating other competitors, the HAT team cheered for "first place" in a way that was interpreted as obnoxious. i dont think people saw that it was in good sportsmanship.
> 
> that is all. :worried:
> 
> *shrug*


What did they do? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## pocket5s

MacLeod said:


> What did they do?


A little over the top celebrating. Pretty sure it was primarily one individual, but I noticed some of what was said last year. 

One could look at it both ways "hey he was excited, they were happy, don't be sore loser" and "you are making yourself look like fool, don't be a sore winner". :shrug:

However, given the team site specifically talks about such issues, one can see why it would be brought up in this particular situation:



> *Exceptional Sportsmanship*
> Our Teammates will endeavor to maintain an air of respect for their team, judges and fellow competitors. In any contest, someone wins and someone loses. If someone is a member of Team Hybrids they are expected to conduct themselves as good sportsmen in any situation.
> 
> *Dignity*
> When a member of Team Hybrids wins at a show, he has earned it and should celebrate proudly, not gloat and “rub it in” to his fellow competitors. And when another competitor is the one who comes out on top, they have earned it and deserve congratulations for their hard work. We will be graceful in victory as well as defeat.


taken verbatim from Team Hybrids - About Team Hybrids


----------



## pionkej

MacLeod said:


> What did they do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


During the IASCA trophy ceremony, the top three competitors in each class were called to the stage. The presentation process was to announce 3rd. Then 2nd. Then 1st. When a HAT member placed in 2nd or 1st (but especially 1st), the group did not wait for their name to be called, but instead went into a tirade of screams and cheers upon hearing their name NOT called for the lower place.

So if the race between 2nd and 1st were between a HAT competitor and anyone else (let's call him John Smith) and the awards presentor said:

"And the 2nd place trophy goes to...John Smith!"

Instead of letting John graciously accept his trophy and his friends/team cheer for him before moving on to awarding 1st place...he was totally overshadowed by the roaring applause for the HAT member who DID NOT take 2nd. In fact, at one point, a HAT competitor literally threw his hands in the air and danced to the front of the stage WHILE the 2nd place trophy was being presented.

I did not compete in IASCA. None of my friends that do compete in IASCA were in a position to deal with this. I was purely "some dude in the crowd" watching this unfold and was honestly disgusted at the behavior. As a man who has competed in both sports and hobbies (and both won and lost) in my life, I can honestly say I don't recall EVER seeing such a poor presentation of sportsmanship (and this is pulling from playing sports with "immature" high school students). It was enough that I know I will never use or recommend HAT products ever again.

Please note that as a fellow competitor, I have not, am not, and will not go out of my way to bash the HAT team or their products. What I have shared is the truth and will only share it as such in the future if asked. I can also say that interacting with several HAT team members one-on-one at Finals was a completely different experience. The individuals I met handled themselves by the "code" that Robert-pocket5s just posted. So this isn't a blanket statement that all HAT competitors are "classless" or "rude", but the way things were handled BY THE WHOLE during awards was enough to leave me with the feelings I have and the desire to share what I did.


----------



## goodstuff

Was gonna let it slide but... I was parked on the side of the building where some of the hat guys were detailing. Defiantly got sneered at by one guy in particular...looked at me gesturing back to another hat team member like 'who's this guy' type additude. I could give a rats ass regardless never had anyone with that attitude all year at any other shows. I know its to be expected there are snobs out there in SQ land. I will say there was one guy who seemed respectable held the door for me on the way in we talked briefly....my 2 cents.


----------



## usrg30

Long time lurker on the board, but finally registered because I felt the need to comment...

To all of the people complaining about how the awards ceremony went down, you guys sound like a bunch of babies with a bad case of butt-hurt. Seriously?!?! Our whole entire society has boiled down to a bunch of sniveling, whiney cry babies that find anything to complain about. For the love of god, man up and get over it. So a team is excited about one of their members winning. Big deal. You make it sound like they kicked your dog or something. For anyone that wins at that level of competition that is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger

There's no point in sitting here and arguing because another point will always be dragged up. It's an Internet forum, and this is how it's been for a long time! 

But, before you cast stones about "Team Hybrids" as a group (or any other team for that matter), you need to remember that they're all individuals who are just as excited about this as you are. And maybe as a group, it gets a bit over-excited (I had to leave before the awards ceremony unfortunately, so I don't know from first hand, as others of you don't), but after the work, blood, sweat, and tears that have gone into these vehicles over the past year, it's to be expected. Especially considering the levels of sleep they're riding on by then. As are the other competitors.

I believe Bramouse was the one who was spoke about who was "dancing" on stage. I'm sure he meant no offence to the other placement, and if you ever talked to him (he has the maroon Buick), you'd know that he's one of the most humble, sincere individuals I've ever had the opportunity to meet. I'll apologize right here for him for the oversight. As I can guarantee right now it was not intentional.

Scott Welch, Larry Ng, Tom Bartlett (father of Ryan Bartlett), Vince Miranda, and Jr all made a >5,000 mile journey from California to compete both in the west coast INAC and east coast INAC. And they all put their heart and soul into this year's worth of competition. Extremely proud to know these guys and have them as part of the team.

Hajji Grape has had a long path to another victory, and to do it in his first year competing Ultimate was amazing! That was his, through and through.

Rick Haentjens (the beautiful black Camry coupe) didn't even know if he could make it, due to his gov't job, until Thursday, and showed up like a champ. During the show on Sunday he was called back to duty, but he had his 1st place IQC trophy given to Tom Bartlett in honor of Ryan and his Camaro (they're in the same class and both competed IQC).

Louis Chouinard spent the weekend away from his wife and four kids to drive his minivan from Canada, by himself, to compete his heart out.

Lee Torres (who's health is not at 100%) and his wife drove down from NY to help support the team, even though they couldn't compete.

Davy Hay, whose car was in an unfortunate accident leading up to INAC, was also in attendance to support the team.

Chad Romano (recent addition) did an amazing job in the extremely tough Pro/Am class, and it's great to have him as part of the team bringing his many years experience with it (yes, he was running HAT in the car at INAC and leading up to it. This has been long coming).

Chris LaCombe, the team captain, had put countless hours over the past few years building this team, making it stronger, and building great relationships within and surrounding the team. On top of doing an amazing job on his own with placements in all three SQ orgs.

Dave Brooks is no stranger, and an amazing competitor.

Julian Ridi also made the journey from Canada, and overcame all kinds of physical and other obstacles to be there.

Neil Cobilla was on a shoestring getting there, and still had a great performance.

Robert Hilton did an amazing job with his beautiful car.

Garvin Williamson showed up with a beautiful new trunk that was basically completed minutes before having to leave, following the last few months that have brought lots of extremely unfortunate events into his life.

And no, there's no animosity between Team Hybrids and MECA. MECA is where I "grew up" and I helped lead the writing of the original SQL rule book. IASCA is a main focus for several reasons, but everyone is encouraged to compete as much and wherever they possibly can. I hold memberships to IASCA, USACi, and MECA.

These guys are _all_ real people. I guarantee you none of them would intentionally "sneer" or ignore anyone. We're all focused at finals, and there's lots of people you see that you know, and some that you don't know. A blank look probably means they're running through their checklist or practicing their install presentation in their head, but there's a BIG chance it has NOTHING to do with you. There's no reason to be paranoid. As with any of the competitors, at any show, if you walk up to them, you'll find they're ALL upstanding human beings who love the sport.

As for those of you commenting who have been on the team previously, and are no longer on the team, I sincerely apologize you were left with a bad taste. But there's always a reason things didn't work out, and I hope you're happier where you are, I sincerely mean that. 

Grats to all!


----------



## pionkej

usrg30 said:


> Long time lurker on the board, but finally registered because I felt the need to comment...
> 
> To all of the people complaining about how the awards ceremony went down, you guys sound like a bunch of babies with a bad case of butt-hurt. Seriously?!?! Our whole entire society has boiled down to a bunch of sniveling, whiney cry babies that find anything to complain about. For the love of god, man up and get over it. So a team is excited about one of their members winning. Big deal. You make it sound like they kicked your dog or something. *For anyone that wins at that level of competition that is a huge accomplishment.*


For what it's worth, butthurt is one of my all time favorite phrases for people who whine without merit. But in this case, in my opinion of course, you only got one point right in your first post (and I bolded it for you).

ANYONE who wins at that level has achieved a huge accomplishment, and in the name of sportsmanship, they deserve to have a moment of recognition and enjoy said accomlishment. Without falling into a tirade, I also believe the world has turned into a group of cry-babies where everyone makes the team and nobody ever really faces hardship and it makes me sad, BUT it also saddens me that it seems things like respect have gone the way of the dodo. So if I'm now a "cry-baby" for sharing I think it's sad there was a total lack of RESPECT and SPORTSMANSHIP during an awards ceremony where I think it should have existed...so be it...I'm a cry-baby then.


----------



## pionkej

Klifton Keplinger said:


> There's no point in sitting here and arguing because another point will always be dragged up. It's an Internet forum, and this is how it's been for a long time!
> 
> But, before you cast stones about "Team Hybrids" as a group (or any other team for that matter), you need to remember that they're all individuals who are just as excited about this as you are. And maybe as a group, it gets a bit over-excited (I had to leave before the awards ceremony unfortunately, so I don't know from first hand, as others of you don't), but after the work, blood, sweat, and tears that have gone into these vehicles over the past year, it's to be expected. Especially considering the levels of sleep they're riding on by then. As are the other competitors.
> 
> I believe Bramouse was the one who was spoke about who was "dancing" on stage. I'm sure he meant no offence to the other placement, and if you ever talked to him (he has the maroon Buick), you'd know that he's one of the most humble, sincere individuals I've ever had the opportunity to meet. I'll apologize right here for him for the oversight. As I can guarantee right now it was not intentional.
> 
> And no, there's no animosity between Team Hybrids and MECA. MECA is where I "grew up" and I helped lead the writing of the original SQL rule book. IASCA is a main focus for several reasons, but everyone is encouraged to compete as much and wherever they possibly can. I hold memberships to IASCA, USACi, and MECA.
> 
> These guys are _all_ real people. I guarantee you none of them would intentionally "sneer" or ignore anyone. We're all focused at finals, and there's lots of people you see that you know, and some that you don't know. A blank look probably means they're running through their checklist or practicing their install presentation in their head, but there's a BIG chance it has NOTHING to do with you. There's no reason to be paranoid. As with any of the competitors, at any show, if you walk up to them, you'll find they're ALL upstanding human beings who love the sport.
> 
> As for those of you commenting who have been on the team previously, and are no longer on the team, I sincerely apologize you were left with a bad taste. But there's always a reason things didn't work out, and I hope you're happier where you are, I sincerely mean that.
> 
> Grats to all!


Klif,

Thank you for the well measured response to some of the comments that were being said about Team HAT. I did trim down a few of the bios as I didn't feel they were pertinent to my response.

First I will say that I interacted with Julian, Rick, and Chris while at Finals on an individual basis and they were all great to speak with. Julian sat in my car and gave me honest feedback (and compliments) on Saturday. On Sunday I was outside talking to "some guy" about music and it ended with me listening to his system. We had lots in common in music, had a good chat, his car sounded great (and I told him such), and then a few hours later he beat me by 0.1 in MECA Extreme for 4th place. Turns out it was Chris Lacombe! I never knew it and I'm fairly sure he didn't know me either, and so we were just two guys who loved audio and hung out as such for a bit.

But saying that brings me to a larger point...we're *ALL* real people. *ALL* of us put our blood, sweat, and tears into our cars. *ALL* of us were probably working on little to no sleep. *ALL* of us even made sacrifices of varying degrees to be there for Finals. These aren't things that are relegated to those people who are members of Team HAT. So when the time comes for everyone to sit down and see where the chips fall, I don't think it's unreasonable to act like good sports about it. 

I can understand everything you have shared, from excitement, to sacrifice, to fatigue. I understand it because everyone, including myself, were in the exact same position. Yet everyone else I saw managed to handle themselves on an entirely different level of dignity. And it's because of this that I will never let my understanding of the facts turn into a justification of the behavior.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger

I won't argue on the boards. 

If you wish to have a call to discuss further, feel free to msg me for my number.


----------



## usrg30

You act as if they pulled a Rick James (**** yo couch *****). Pretty sure that didn't happen...

As to what Klifton Keplinger's post alluded to, emotions can run high at finals. It's human nature. I'm sure no one meant any ill will by any means. But for people to come on here and ***** about how team celebrates a team member's win is ridiculous. In a round about way, you're helping take away that moment of recognition and sense of accomplishment. People bitched when Andy Jones beat Matt Roberts in Semi-Pro at the 2007 IASCA finals, partially because of how his team celebrated. Guess what, those people made Andy regret winning. Way to piss on someone's party. Congratulations.


----------



## SQ Audi

SQ Audi said:


> In their opinion, HAT is#1


I was referring to when at usac finals 2010 I remember us saying Hybrids is number 1. I am not bitter that I left Team Hybrid, it was just my understanding. If someone took my quote wrong I sincerely apologize. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pionkej

usrg30 said:


> You act as if they pulled a Rick James (**** yo couch *****). Pretty sure that didn't happen...
> 
> As to what Klifton Keplinger's post alluded to, emotions can run high at finals. It's human nature. I'm sure no one meant any ill will by any means. But for people to come on here and ***** about how team celebrates a team member's win is ridiculous. In a round about way, you're helping take away that moment of recognition and sense of accomplishment. People bitched when Andy Jones beat Matt Roberts in Semi-Pro at the 2007 IASCA finals, partially because of how his team celebrated. Guess what, those people made Andy regret winning. Way to piss on someone's party. Congratulations.


I have no idea who you are, but it seems you have a longer timeline of car audio competition experience than I do. I wasn't there in 2007 to experience what you're talking about, but I know Matt Roberts and know of Andy Jones and know that both come with a reputation of having great sounding cars. For what it's worth though, I'm not "bitching". Further, I'm not even talking about one competitor besting another and a team celebrating.

In fact, I think something like that would be much more understandable. Mark Eldridge is a perennial winner and cleared house this year much like he did at last year's (MECA only) Finals. I could totally understand a team just "flipping the f#ck out" if they pulled an "upset" and beat Eldridge. Might still be poor sportsmanship, but that is emotion overriding everything else and totally understandable. 

What I'm talking about ISN'T that. This was wholesale behavior no matter the class or the level of seperation between places. This wasn't reserved for a 1st place upset, but if 2nd place went to Team HAT instead of first, a 2nd place celebration still overshadowed 3rd place being awarded. This was scream the loudest and damn everyone else having a moment type behavior. Scott Buwalda, the owner/founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies, was sitting with the group while everything transgressed. He, a seasoned competitor himself, did not reign in the group one bit, and in some cases he "led the way" himself. I am not certain of Klif's role with HAT, but I can't imagine it being higher than that of owner/founder. So, in this case, I do not envy Klif one bit. As he wasn't present for awards (much like it appears you weren't) and is now faced with defending the team's behavior to people who witnessed it first hand. 

From your comments, it seems you have experience with a totally different event and you're trying to "connect the dots" to something you DIDN'T witness. In this case it's apples and oranges. So no matter what you say or how you try and spin it, I STILL believe I'm right. There was no justification for the lack of sportsmanship shown by one group of people when everyone else (including several teams of similar/equal size) were able to conduct themselves properly.


----------



## c_lacombe

This thread needs a hug.
I have been doing national level competition for 10 years solid now. Anyone who knows me well enough to text or talk on the phone knows I pride myself on being quite an a-hole at times but im also extremely fair and neutral with competitors and brands.
I have spent a lot of time over the last 4 years developing Team Hybrids and shaping the diversity that makes the group what it is...an amazing group of individuals with dedication and a collective of talent from all walks of life.
Even from the business side of the fence I will never put a muzzle on the enthusiasm that Scott and others share during the awards ceremony. Im his strongest critic and he will tell you that if you ask him, its my job to do so and keep him "always reinventing the wheel" so to say.
Tensions run high at these shows when it comes down to announcing the stage placements. I have always wished the best for my team members and friends. Personally I just aim to get on the stage and show my versatility with my car while being able to manage a group of guys who are nervous and on the edge all weekend.
When my teammates win, I win.
When my friends win, I win.
When Scott gets enthusiastic and loud...im doing it right.


----------



## c_lacombe

Klifs roll is everything because Klif is the right hand to the operations of marketing, competition, and business direction.
My roll is team coordinator (captain) and general playground wrecker in the lanes.


----------



## turbo5upra

Pionkej- I had to leave early to get home from work- but as for reading how things went down I'd be a bit irritated too. It's one thing to get excited for winning but it seems as though it went to another level. 

I will say that I chatted with a few of the hybrid guys on Saturday- most had no idea who I was- I had no idea who a few of them were... Julian treated me very well and was going to lend me an ear as he has in the past... I even stood 5' from Scott for a bit- unless he connected the dots he still has no idea who I am...

From what I saw first hand they respected everyone- but if things happened at awards like they did I would expect someone to stop it after the first or second time it happened- seeing something and not saying something in my book are almost equal to having done it.


----------



## WestCo

SQ Audi said:


> I was referring to when at usac finals 2010 I remember us saying Hybrids is number 1. I am not bitter that I left Team Hybrid, it was just my understanding. If someone took my quote wrong I sincerely apologize.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Your better off on team PHD IMHO...


----------



## usrg30

The SPL guys can get just as loud at awards ceremonies, yet I have yet to hear anyone ***** about them... Back in the day, teams like the Kicker Competition Group and MTX's Team Thunderforce were as loud and proud as any group of competitors could be. Did anyone ***** and complain then? Nope. It's seeing all these posts complaining about every little thing that makes me miss ECA and the Car Sound forums.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger

Please understand, I'm not trying to argue with you here, I'm simply clarifying my position. 

I really wish we could have a phone convo. 

It's irrelevant whether I was there or not as I'm not defending anything I don't know about (awards ceremony). Nor am I concerning myself with that. What happens at awards, happens. If someone takes offense to a few individuals at awards, sorry 'bout your luck. I apologized for Bramouse, because I guarantee he meant no offense in that case, but that's it.

What I was defending against, were the spiraling of posts turning into "Team Hybrids guys are rude people and they look at me funny." — Sorry, but that's simply not the case. 

It's _not_ cool to distill an entire group of individuals down to observations made of in-the-moment behaviors, by a few within that group, during 20 minutes of an award ceremony, and then make accusations about their thoughts and label them. I won't let that fly. If you've got a problem with someone, deal with it. But there's too many great people on this team (and others) for me to sit by and let them take a hit because someone takes offense to a couple actions made during an awards ceremony by a few. It has no reflection on these people as individuals, nor does it have any reflection on the company. It's a competition, and some take more delight in the awards ceremony than others. Some of those happen to be involved with Team Hybrids. Get over it, or we'll send them to sit by you! 

P.S., we're getting some megaphones for next year, so cowboy up!


----------



## turbo5upra

c_lacombe said:


> This thread needs a hug.
> I have been doing national level competition for 10 years solid now. Anyone who knows me well enough to text or talk on the phone knows I pride myself on being quite an a-hole at times but im also extremely fair and neutral with competitors and brands.
> I have spent a lot of time over the last 4 years developing Team Hybrids and shaping the diversity that makes the group what it is...an amazing group of individuals with dedication and a collective of talent from all walks of life.
> Even from the business side of the fence I will never put a muzzle on the enthusiasm that Scott and others share during the awards ceremony. Im his strongest critic and he will tell you that if you ask him, its my job to do so and keep him "always reinventing the wheel" so to say.
> Tensions run high at these shows when it comes down to announcing the stage placements. I have always wished the best for my team members and friends. Personally I just aim to get on the stage and show my versatility with my car while being able to manage a group of guys who are nervous and on the edge all weekend.
> When my teammates win, I win.
> When my friends win, I win.
> When Scott gets enthusiastic and loud...im doing it right.


I'm confused- you don't dismiss the fact that your team might have overshadowed others accomplishments- (let's say hybrids takes first but joe blow takes second- and the team over dramatically celbrates during joes time to be acknowledged- and this happens in more than one class) and you actually support it???? Wow.


----------



## usrg30

pionkej said:


> I could totally understand a team just "flipping the f#ck out" if they pulled an "upset" and beat Eldridge. Might still be poor sportsmanship, but that is emotion overriding everything else and totally understandable.


They did. Hajji Grape won in a class that had Ben Vollmer's Acura Legend in it that was built and tuned in part (or in full, not sure) by Mark Eldridge. That sir, is a good enough reason to flip the f#ck out if they were as loud and obnoxious as you let on.


----------



## goodstuff

Like I said I could give a rats ass but I know when I'm being ****ing sneered at, kthnxbye see you next year. Maybe I will dance on stage with "hat" tattooed on my ass cheeks. Oh and bramouse was very friendly on the other side of the lot shining his red buick, it looked beautiful.


----------



## decibelle

usrg30 said:


> Oh, and your reference to flipping the f#ck out by pulling off an upset? They did. Hajji Grape won in a class that had Ben Vollmer's Acura Legend in it that was built and tuned in part (or in full, not sure) by Mark Eldridge. That sir, is a good enough reason to flip the f#ck out.


You're completely missing the point. The reason a lot of people took issue with it was because an entire team deprived another hardworking competitor of their moment and barged in screaming bloody murder for their bro without even giving the 2nd place guy a chance for some cheering. An entire team, not just one lone "that guy," screaming so loud and completely overshadowing a guy who busted his ass to get that 2nd place trophy. That's rude, any way you look at it. Wait another 5 seconds for his moment to be through, _then_ by all means, scream til you're hoarse. Time and place, is all.


----------



## goodstuff

millerlyte said:


> You're completely missing the point. The reason a lot of people took issue with it was because an entire team deprived another hardworking competitor of their moment and barged in screaming bloody murder for their bro without even giving the 2nd place guy a chance for some cheering. An entire team, not just one lone "that guy," screaming so loud and completely overshadowing a guy who busted his ass to get that 2nd place trophy. That's rude, any way you look at it. Wait another 5 seconds for his moment to be through, _then_ by all means, scream til you're hoarse. Time and place, is all.


Eggzachly/ End thread.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger

millerlyte said:


> You're completely missing the point. The reason a lot of people took issue with it was because an entire team deprived another hardworking competitor of their moment and barged in screaming bloody murder for their bro without even giving the 2nd place guy a chance for some cheering. An entire team, not just one lone "that guy," screaming so loud and completely overshadowing a guy who busted his ass to get that 2nd place trophy. That's rude, any way you look at it. Wait another 5 seconds for his moment to be through, _then_ by all means, scream til you're hoarse. Time and place, is all.


They shoulda got first then...

I'M KIDDING!

I agree with you there. You summed it up very well. 

It won't happen again.


----------



## MacLeod

As somebody that seems doomed to ONLY finish 2nd, I have to admit, if the team of the 1st place guy went bananas screaming and yelling when my name is announced 2nd, and on my way to get my trophy I got this douche nozzle is dancing around me, I'd be a little pissed too. Like Ally said, go ape **** when 1st place is announced but give us 2nd place guys a little love too. We have feelings to ya know.  

As for Team Hybrids, I've met several of them over the years and most of them have been stand up including Scott. I doubt they meant any disrespect. I think maybe they just got caught up in the moment. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## pocket5s

usrg30 said:


> They did. Hajji Grape won in a class that had Ben Vollmer's Acura Legend in it that was built and tuned in part (or in full, not sure) by Mark Eldridge. That sir, is a good enough reason to flip the f#ck out if they were as loud and obnoxious as you let on.


The car was built fully by Mark, and partially tuned. When Ben picked it up in September it had about 4 hours of tuning on it, and I could be mistaken, but I doubt any of that was 2seat focused. It's still pretty fresh. So, compared to Hajji who has had far more time in his car it isn't that big of a stretch that he beat the Legend. 

That isn't meant to pull Hajji's win down in any way. Hell he got close in points to Mark (2 IIRC) so his car did very well. So comparing it to the Legend is comparing it to the hype surrounding the car in this particular season as opposed to a fully tuned setup. 

Klif is a class act. Chris is a clown, but in a good way :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> You're completely missing the point. The reason a lot of people took issue with it was because an entire team deprived another hardworking competitor of their moment and barged in screaming bloody murder for their bro without even giving the 2nd place guy a chance for some cheering. An entire team, not just one lone "that guy," screaming so loud and completely overshadowing a guy who busted his ass to get that 2nd place trophy. That's rude, any way you look at it. Wait another 5 seconds for his moment to be through, _then_ by all means, scream til you're hoarse. Time and place, is all.


High five...


----------



## c_lacombe

No Turbo5upra what im saying is I support Scotts enthusuasm in awards.
Im here to state facts and defend my team mates and friends who worked hard and took the time to seek advice and work together.
This is about my team members, cars I shed blood in, people who stay up days on end to get done, and the guys who rest on my shoulders when they dont have the strength to stand.
Issue with Scott, take it up with Scott. He is not a Team Hybrids member but the guy whos strength and experience I rely on when I cant be there early enough.
Nobody should be on here pissing in the corn flakes of my friends who placed, they all have a story to tell on what it took to get there...and it wasnt an easy road.


----------



## usrg30

millerlyte said:


> You're completely missing the point. The reason a lot of people took issue with it was because an entire team deprived another hardworking competitor of their moment and barged in screaming bloody murder for their bro without even giving the 2nd place guy a chance for some cheering. An entire team, not just one lone "that guy," screaming so loud and completely overshadowing a guy who busted his ass to get that 2nd place trophy. That's rude, any way you look at it. Wait another 5 seconds for his moment to be through, _then_ by all means, scream til you're hoarse. Time and place, is all.


No, I'm not missing the point. Pionkej said it he could understand this type of behavior if blah blah blah. I was reinforcing that with a fact.



pocket5s said:


> The car was built fully by Mark, and partially tuned. When Ben picked it up in September it had about 4 hours of tuning on it, and I could be mistaken, but I doubt any of that was 2seat focused. It's still pretty fresh. So, compared to Hajji who has had far more time in his car it isn't that big of a stretch that he beat the Legend.
> 
> That isn't meant to pull Hajji's win down in any way. Hell he got close in points to Mark (2 IIRC) so his car did very well. So comparing it to the Legend is comparing it to the hype surrounding the car in this particular season as opposed to a fully tuned setup.


From what I have heard, Hajji did not have the install and tuning the way it is now until the last week of September. I would call that a level playing field.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger

So you guys know, the word has been spread.

Team Hybrids will still be annoyingly loud during awards (I'm sure), but in fairness to everyone, not until the competitor who's being cheered for's name is completely announced. If there's any slip-ups, they'll be reminded. 

Are we all cool with this? 

As a side note, I first noticed my (now) wife during a MECA show because she enthusiastically cheered for EVERYONE during awards. That's just cool. So I can't guarantee the actions of anyone else, but y'all can count on me cheering for you, no matter your affiliation.


----------



## basher8621

As long as you are not rubbing your win in someones face. Cheer for your friends/teammates. Nothing wrong with it. IMO it is like cheering for your favorite sports team. You cheer when the win or score. I don't think any of the cheering was meant to be malicious. If it was, that sucks but I highly doubt it was.


----------



## turbo5upra

Klifton Keplinger said:


> So you guys know, the word has been spread.
> 
> Team Hybrids will still be annoyingly loud during awards (I'm sure), but in fairness to everyone, not until the competitor who's being cheered for's name is completely announced. If there's any slip-ups, they'll be reminded.
> 
> Are we all cool with this?


Fair enough in my book!

Slip ups happen...


----------



## usrg30

basher8621 said:


> As long as you are not rubbing your win in someones face. Cheer for your friends/teammates. Nothing wrong with it. IMO it is like cheering for your favorite sports team. You cheer when the win or score. I don't think any of the cheering was meant to be malicious. If it was, that sucks but I highly doubt it was.


Well said sir. That is the point I've been trying to get across, but some people want to take it to the extreme and get sore about it, as if they have a sandy vag...


----------



## pionkej

Klifton Keplinger said:


> So you guys know, the word has been spread.
> 
> Team Hybrids will still be annoyingly loud during awards (I'm sure), but in fairness to everyone, not until the competitor who's being cheered for's name is completely announced. If there's any slip-ups, they'll be reminded.
> 
> Are we all cool with this?
> 
> As a side note, I first noticed my (now) wife during a MECA show because she enthusiastically cheered for EVERYONE during awards. That's just cool. So I can't guarantee the actions of anyone else, but y'all can count on me cheering for you, no matter your affiliation.


I think the anecdote you added at the end about your wife is the shining example of "coolness" in all this. As a competitor, I cheered for everybody who had their name called (they obviously worked hard to earn it) and then cheered as loud as I could for my friends and teammates. There is absolutely nothing wrong with entusiasm and excitement and I think <not> handling that in a respectful way to the rest of the competitors is the only thing that bothered me.

I appreciate what seems to be an honest and sincere effort to push for that from this point on. You can't change what has already happened, but you can certainly adjust for the future!



usrg30 said:


> Well said sir. That is the point I've been trying to get across, but some people want to take it to the extreme and get sore about it, as if they have a sandy vag...


In my world, there are three basic types of people on a scale. On the left end are the cry-babies and the whiners. In the middle are what I'd call respectable human beings. On the right are the over-bearing and belligerent a$$holes. I like to think that people who are respectful and practice what I call "good sportmanship" fall into that middle group. 

After only a handful of posts, it seems you believe in only two types of people, the cry-babies and the a$$holes and in your world it's better to be an a$$hole than a cry-baby. I'm sorry if I'm wrong, but it's the only thing I can surmise from the fact you think me asking for people to handle themselves in a kind and classy way must equal "a sandy vag..."


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I was in the crowd for IASCA awards only. Yes Hybrid was cheering but only once there competitors name was called. All the guys where gracious and shook the runner up hands. 

I'll be honest if I had put all the effort and time in and won a world championship. I'd be pretty excited also. Can't blame some guys for getting excited. However some of the crowd might have been a little over excited but its no different than your favorite team scoring a touchdown.


----------



## usrg30

pionkej said:


> After only a handful of posts, it seems you believe in only two types of people, the cry-babies and the a$$holes and in your world it's better to be an a$$hole than a cry-baby. I'm sorry if I'm wrong, but it's the only thing I can surmise from the fact you think me asking for people to handle themselves in a kind and classy way must equal "a sandy vag..."


No, I just think people getting this upset over something like this have way too much time on their hands. C'mon guys, life is way too short to be getting this upset over how a team cheered their teammates on at the biggest awards ceremony of the year. Use that negative energy and put it towards something positive.


----------



## turbo5upra

c_lacombe said:


> Issue with Scott, take it up with Scott. He is not a Team Hybrids member but the guy whos strength and experience I rely on when I cant be there early enough.
> Nobody should be on here pissing in the corn flakes of my friends who placed, they all have a story to tell on what it took to get there...and it wasnt an easy road.


 I have no issues that need to be addressed with Scott.

I would like to point this out though-
"Nobody should be on here pissing in the corn flakes of my friends who placed"

I think the point was well made about this... Not giving 2nd place its due is pissing in other peoples corn flakes- so if you don't want people to piss in your corn flakes'
I know it's been addressed and I applaud Klifton for that-


----------



## bmuhammad1

So I see that my name came up. You all have to understand! I've competed in usac since 2000 and did my first finals in 2001. I've NEVER got a 1st place at a finals for ANYTHING! I've always got 5th place or 3rd place. Or was pumped down because some late person was let in. I was disappointed but I kept working and changing and doing my best that I could working my job and doing all my install on my own because I couldn't afford the elaborate installs or the "great" tuners to listen to my car. So out of the blue for me to get a first place in IASCA last and and again this year is a 13 year achievement for me. I can apologize to my team and everyone else on this site. But dammit I was was happy! I was ecstatic! Don't take that as me gloating. Because many of my friends have focal, mosconi, Audison, Xtant, zapco, etc. So people please just take it as me being damn happy! Now if someone wants to speak to me further call me at 414-335-2266. Thanks peoples.


----------



## Shinju

West Coast = No problems!


Oh mai what a read!


My yelling voice is in phase, My yelling voice is out of phase,My yelling voice is in phase, My yelling voice is out of phase,My yelling voice is in phase, My yelling voice is out of phase,.


Hi!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Anyone get to taste my Canadian back bacon, Syrup and beavers tails at Finals


----------



## chefhow

Klifton, we met at finals and I was glad to finally put a face to a name, but Hybrids wasn't the only team to have people come in from all over. We all came from all over the country and most left our wives, kids, partners...at home. Most spent many sleepless nights getting to this weekend, preparing, building, sweating, bleeding and tuning to get there. I personally drove 12hrs in a rental car, as I was in an accident just days before hand, just to be there and support my team in any way possible.
We all have a story, we are all people and we all deserve to be shown a small amount if respect if that is what we demand from others.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Syracuse Customs said:


> I was in the crowd for IASCA awards only. Yes Hybrid was cheering but only once there competitors name was called. All the guys where gracious and shook the runner up hands.
> 
> I'll be honest if I had put all the effort and time in and won a world championship. I'd be pretty excited also. Can't blame some guys for getting excited. However some of the crowd might have been a little over excited but its no different than your favorite team scoring a touchdown.


I'm surprised you didn't strip off your clothes and dash thru the crowd in your Mankini Steve.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

chefhow said:


> We all have a story, we are all people and we all deserve to be shown a small amount if respect if that is what we demand from others.


GOT THAT RIGHT Howard!!!!

Guys, for some of us, this is like the ef'n Superbowl or like when Canada beat US in the 2010 Olympics. 

Most of you know I'm a team hybrids member from Canada. I support the team 100% which ever way I can - even roaring(as much as could without a voice for 2 days) is part of how we support each other. 

Hajji's win was long overdue iirc.


----------



## pocket5s

AVIDEDTR said:


> GOT THAT RIGHT Howard!!!!
> 
> Guys, for some of us, this is like the ef'n Superbowl or like when Canada beat US in the 2010 Olympics.
> 
> Most of you know I'm a team hybrids member from Canada. I support the team 100% which ever way I can - even roaring(as much as could without a voice for 2 days) is part of how we support each other.
> 
> Bram's and Hajji's win's were long overdue iirc.


Bram won last year, including triple crown. Repeating was very sweet for him I'm sure.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

pocket5s said:


> Bram won last year, including triple crown. Repeating was very sweet for him I'm sure.


crap you're right - Wasn't there.


----------



## goodstuff

I was not being sarcastic, bramouse you were super nice when we talked, just wanted to make that clear. Also julian tried to help me tune and has been a great dude at every event we have been at this year. Peas yall.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

For those of you that don't know... Bramouse had many problems on that weekend. He also made many changes to his car before finals. People were saying "you won triple crown... why change?". He in no way thought he might win. He felt lucky at the time to even be called up on stage. I'll bet he could barely contain himself while he awaited the results. I think anyone would have felt what he did... even if you don't agree with the way he handled the win. Just try and imagine overcoming great odds to actually win and the emotion you might feel for winning the Super Bowl of car audio events.


----------



## beef316

I was one of the guys that got his "cornflakes pissed on." I'm over it. The rest of you should be too. Let's move on now and get back to talking about how great the entire show was. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Well put sir.
I agree that we can and should move on because it was a great finals and I had an absolute blast! I did not get to demo as many cars as I had hoped, or meet as many people as I had hoped either.

Some that I did get to meet for the 1st time:
Steve from Syracuse Customs.
Req as he is known on the forums.
Pionkej (I hope I got that right).
Steve Head.
All of my new teammates at Team Hybrids and Team Zapco.
I am sure I forgot some as I am an old man with an old man's memory.
It was an absolute pleasure meeting each of you guys at the show. I hope to see you all again and to make more new friends this season.


----------



## jonesy22645

When and if I finally win the big one, I'm going to be doing the "running Man" across the stage,while holding a boombox playing MC Hammer! Just Saying. Joking! I would allow everyone to have their adequate shine on stage.


----------



## MacLeod

jonesy22645 said:


> When and if I finally win the big one, I'm going to be doing the "running Man" across the stage,while holding a boombox playing MC Hammer! Just Saying. Joking! I would allow everyone to have their adequate shine on stage.


Im gonna twerk. I've been practicing. 










Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## goodstuff

jonesy22645 said:


> When and if I finally win the big one, I'm going to be doing the "running Man" across the stage,while holding a boombox playing MC Hammer! Just Saying. Joking! I would allow everyone to have their adequate shine on stage.


Roflcopter...I can't wait for that day.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

MacLeod said:


> Im gonna twerk. I've been practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


Ewww, not a good visual.


----------



## jkrob21

I was too friggin tired to even cheer for myself. My poor wife was too. She didn't even realize what placement I got until it was all over with. She asked a team mate "What did he win?" LOL. I was impressed by the cheering for me at USACi awards however. I quickly glanced around the room to take in the response from the crowd. I saw folks from many teams cheering me on. Including former team mates from the HAT crowd. I felt truly blessed by the mutual respect. I was in and out of reality for the remaining orgs awards and can't say 100% what happened or didn't. But I thought USACi awards went down nicely with great sportsmanship all the way around.


----------



## basher8621

Don't worry, I cheered for you.


----------



## KP

I missed all this apparently. I didn't do anything stupid(er than normal)did I?


----------



## MacLeod

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I missed all this apparently. I didn't do anything stupid(er than normal)did I?


I don't know. You didn't pick up another $23 hooker like 06 finals did you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## claydo

23 bucks......damn that's one cheap ho!


----------



## decibelle

Family discount.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Family discount... does that mean that someone in your family is the ho?


----------



## strakele

It is Alabama after all...


----------

